# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Ο καρδιολόγος με έστειλε στον ψυχίατρο...

## Θεοφανία

Αγαπημένοι μου φίλοι....
Οι περισσότεροι ξέρετε ότι πριν από δυο και κάτι χρόνια, έχασα τη μαμά μου εντελώς ξαφνικά και πολύ νέα, (η μαμά, εγώ κοντεύω να κλείσω τα εκατό έτσι όπως νιώθω).
Ο λόγος που μπήκα εδώ ήταν για να εκφράσω το πρόβλημα ...έκφρασης στο πένθος.
Για να μη σας κουράζω, προσπαθώ τόσο καιρό να ζω "φυσιολογικά" , καταπιέζοντας τυχόν ξεσπάσματα τα οποία δυστυχώς δεν απέφυγα. 
Ως αποτέλεσμα ήρθε το άσθμα και τα δερματικά μου.
Πριν τρεις εβδομάδες έχασα τον θείο μου, όντας άρρωστος και ταλαιπωρημένος.
Πριν ακόμη συνέλθω από αυτό, η καλύτερη μου φίλη χάνει τον αδελφό της από ανακοπή στον ύπνο του μόλις...39 χρονών!
Έναν άνθρωπο που μεγαλώσαμε στην ίδια γειτονιά και δεν θέλω να σας μπουκώνω με τις στιγμές που έζησα πριν δυο εβδομάδες.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες λοιπόν με έπιασαν κάτι πόνοι περίεργοι, κάτι συμπτώματα που μου θύμιζαν τη μαμά και άλλα ευχάριστα.
Έτσι...πήγα σήμερα στον καρδιολόγο.
Ο άνθρωπος γέλαγε μια ώρα όταν του είπα ότι μάλλον έπαθα έμφραγμα το Σαββατοκύριακο, (να σημειώσω ότι εγώ αν δεν πέσω κάτω, σε γιατρό δεν πάω!)-και άρχισε να μου κάνει καρδιογραφήματα, υπέρηχους και διάφορα άλλα ευχάριστα.
Αφού μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα, με διαβεβαίωσε ότι ακόμη και τα πνευμόνια μου-που έχουν άσθμα-είναι μια χαρά.
Προφανώς, επειδή με είδε νευρική και παρατήρησε διάρορα δερματικά-παρόλο που είναι ελάχιστα-μου σύστησε ένα φίλο του ψυχίατρο!
Προσέξτε, όχι ψυχολόγο, ψυχίατρο....
Με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν θα μου δώσει φάρμακα, αλλά κάπου πρέπει λέει να μιλήσω.
Ποιος; 
Εγώ!
Που έχω τόσους φίλους, που μιλάω εδώ μαζί σας κάθε μέρα, που η δουλειά μου έχει σχέση με την έκφραση.....
Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων αν διάβαζα την άποψη σας.....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ. ΑΝ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΔΟΝΤΙΑΤΡΟ, ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ, ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 18 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ;

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ. ΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ. ΕΓΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Απ\' ότι έχω καταλάβει, και απ\' ότι κατάλαβε ο άνθρωπος δηλαδή, είναι ότι έχω δυσκολία έκφρασης συναισθήματος.
Ενώ με τους φίλους μου, τις σχέσεις μου, την οικογένεια μου, βγάζω πολύ τρυφερότητα και αγάπη, όταν πρόκειται για κάτι άσχημο αρνούμαι να το συζητήσω.
Δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να το ζήσω, ειδικά όταν δεν μπορώ να το λύσω.
Πιστεύω ότι αυτό κάνω και με τη μαμά μου. 
Αυτοί οι δυο τελευταίοι θάνατοι, μπορεί να μην ήταν τόσο \"σημαντικοί\" για μένα αλλά με επηρέσαν πολύ.

Όσο για τους φίλους μου, θα σου πω μόνο ότι τις πρώτες μέρες που έχασα τη μαμά κοιμόντουσαν στα πατώματα γιατί δεν έφταναν τα κρεββάτια και αν δεν τους είχα, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν θα επιβίωνα μετά από αυτό...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ
όταν πρόκειται για κάτι άσχημο αρνούμαι να το συζητήσω.

τις πρώτες μέρες που έχασα τη μαμά κοιμόντουσαν στα πατώματα γιατί δεν έφταναν τα κρεββάτια 

ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΟΥΣΕΣ; ΔΕΝ ΣΥΖΗΤΟΥΣΑΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ;

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ

----------


## susperia

θεοφανια ο καρδιολογος σαν γιατρος, οπως και ο παθολογος συστηνει συνηθως ψυχιατρο γιατι η ψυχιατρικη ειναι κλαδος της ιατρικης και θεωρειται σοβαροτερο. Παρ ολα αυτα απ αυτα που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι δεν εχουν διαφορα μεγαλη οι ψυχιατροι με τους ψυχολογους με την εννοια οτι οι ψυχιατροι απλως εχουν το δικαιωμα να συνταγογραφησουν και φαρμακα. θα βρεις αρκετα θεματα με την \'\'κοντρα\'\' ψυχιατρων και ψυχολογων. για μενα ειναι προτιμοτερο πχ να παει καποιος να μιλησει σε ψυχολογο παρα σε ψυχιατρο γιατι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος για τη σωματικη υγεια.

στο θεμα σου τωρα, θεοφανια πρεπει να ξερεις για ποιον λογο θα πας στον ψυχολογο/ψυχιατρο αν ειναι να πας. Και φυσικα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να εμπιστευτεις και λιγο το ενστικτο σου, δηλαδη ναι μεν σου συτησε ψυχιατρο ο καρδιολογος αλλα δε σημαινει οτι επειδη το πε αυτος πρεπει σωνει και καλα να πας. Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι μονο αν δεν την παλευει καποιος πρεπει να απευθυνθει σε τετοιου ειδους γιατρους, και το χω πιο πολυ στο μυαλο μου οτι αν σχετιζεται το προβλημα καποιου με ψυχοσωματικα πρεπει να απευθυνθει, και μιλαω για αρκετα σοβαρα ψυχοσωματικα. Κι αυτο γιατι τετοιοι γιατροι θελουν να σε κανουν πελατη τους.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Έδωσα εγώ τη γραμμή...
Ακόμα και τώρα μου λένε οι φίλοι μου ότι εγώ τους παρηγορούσα παρά εκείνοι.
Είναι τρελλό αυτό που λέω, αλλά έχω την άποψη ότι το πένθος είναι κάτι πολύ προσωπικό και γενικότερα με χαλάνε οι άνθρωποι που γίνονται υστερικοί μπροστά στους άλλους.
Το πραγματικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι και μόνη μου αρνούμαι να αφήσω τον εαυτο μου ελεύθερο να δεχτεί αυτό που έχει γίνει.
Δεν τους φιλοξενούσα, αλλά ένιωθαν πως θα ήμουν καλύτερα αν ήταν συνεχώς μαζί μου.
Όχι γιατί μπορεί να κάνω καμιά τρέλα, αλλά για να ζούμε μαζί...
Μιλάμε για 4-5 μέρες μέχρι να τελειώσει όλη η παράσταση που, αν εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχα σοκαριστεί τόσο πολύ θα έκανα τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

susperia...
Έχουμε ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη.
Το παλεύω πάντα μόνη μου. 
Ο άνθρωπος όμως, μου το είπε έτσι ακριβώς: \"πρέπει να κλείσεις το θέμα με τα νευροφυτικά σου\"
Ελπίζω να άκουσα καλά.
Εννούσε ότι αν δεν πω σε κάποιον όλο αυτό που έχω μέσα μου για την απώλεια, θα συνεχίσω να ξεσπάω στο σώμα μου.
Το κακό είναι ότι μου το είπε πολύ σοβαρά.
Εγώ μόνο που σκέφτομαι ότι θα πω σε κάποιον τι νιώθω για αυτό που έγινε...βγάζω και άλλα σπυριά.

----------


## susperia

απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχεις καποια σοβαρα ψυχοσωματικα και την παλευεις μονη σου τοτε καλα κανεις, αλλωστε κανεις γιατρος δεν ειναι θεραπευτης της ψυχης. εμεις μονο μπορουμε να θεραπευσουμε τον εαυτο μας. Σε μια ιδανικη κοινωνια ο ψυχιατρος/ψυχολογος θα μαε βοηθουσε να ανακαλυψουμε τον εαυτο μας και να βγαλουμε αυτα που εχουμε μεσα μας, αλλα δυστυχως ζουμε σε καπιταλιστικη κοινωνια και κρατος μη-δικαιου κι ετσι αυτο φανταζει δυσκολα απο τη στιγμη που εμπορευματοποιειται ο \'\'γιατρος της ψυχης\'\'. Παντως υπαρχουν καποιοι ανθρωποι οπως σε ολα τα επαγγελματα που νιαζονται πραγματικα αλλα το θεμα ειναι πώς τους ανακαλυπτεις. 

Παντως μην μπεις στη παγιδα να νομιζεις οτι αλλοι που πηγαινουν στον ψυχιατρο ειναι αδυναμοι χαρακτηρες (αν και δεν αμφιβαλλω οτι μερικοι ισως και να ναι) γιατι εγω καταλαβα πολυ καλα τι σημαινει ψυχοσωματικα και να μην την παλευεις, απορω πως τα καταφερα χωρις φαρμακα και ψυχιατρους (αν και προσωπικα δεν το μετανιωσα καθολου). σοβαρο ψυχοσωματικο σημαινει εχω ενα πραγματικο συμπτωμα δυσλειτουργιας στον οργανισμο μου που απλα δεν αποδιδεται σε βλαβη αλλα στον ψυχισμο (εφοσον η εξεταση βγει καθαρη), αλλα ειναι πραγματικο οσο δεν παει το συμπτωμα και μερικες φορες ειναι αναγκαιο να παρει το ατομο φαρμακα, γι αυτο και δεν μπαινω στο τρυπακι να κρινω καποιον που επιλεγει ψυχιατρο για να βρει ανακουφιση στο προβλημα και μαλιστα τον καταλαβαινω απολυτα, ειδικα σε οτι αφορα ψυχοσωματικα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάω σε γιατρό.
Θα προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ να βρω δρόμο έκφρασης στο πένθος μου και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> *Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάω σε γιατρό.*
> Θα προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ να βρω δρόμο έκφρασης στο πένθος μου και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω....


ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ;  :Cool:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σε παλιά ποστ μου μάλλον...
πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι για να πάμε στο γιατρό πρέπει να φτάσουμε σε αδιέξοδο και γω αν εξαιρέσεις το άσθμα-που θα μου κόψει και το τσιγάρο-δεν θα τρελαθώ για μερικά σπυράκια...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΕ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΣΤ. ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΠΕΦΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΦΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ο καθένας μετράει τις δυνάμεις του διαφορετικά. 
Αν σου έλεγαν τέτοια ήταν λάθος, αν κάποιοι όμως ανακουφίζονται με τους γιατρούς τότε είναι απαραίτητοι γι αυτούς.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΠΟΣΤ

Εστάλη στις 16-2-2008 στις 21:43 
ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## susperia

μανθες στο θεμα με τον ψυχιατρο που λες ειχε ξεφυγει το θεμα απ ολους και ειχε παει σε τσακωμο οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα να σχολιαζουμε το τι λεχθηκε εκει απ τον καθενα και τι συμβουλες δοθηκαν.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΣΩΣΤΑ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ. ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ. Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ

----------


## susperia

παντως δε βρισκω κακο το να συμβουλεψει καποιος τη θεοφανια να παει σε γιατρο αν ειχε παρομοια εμπειρια και τον βοηθησε, ειναι μια αποψη κι αυτη και πρεπει να τη σεβαστουμε. Εγω ειμαι αντιθετος στο να τρεχουμε με το παραμικρο στον ψυχιατρο, και η Θεοφανια εχει ενα σημαντικο προβλημα, δεν ειναι λιγο να χανεις τη μαμα σου. Βεβαια η αποψη η δικια μου ειναι να μην παει.

----------


## Sofia

Θεοφανία, διαβασα αυτο το Post σου, προσεκτικα...ενα ενα τα οσα εγραψες...πιστεύω οτι εχεις πει πολυ δυνατα πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου...Κ πιστεύω ακομα περισσοτερο πώς αν δεν τα μοιραστεις με καποιον, αν δεν τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου, θα εξακολουθεις να βγάζεις σπυρια στην καλύτερη...γιατι η στεναχωρια, ο πονος, η πίεση δεν φεύγουν έτσι απο μονα τους...κ πώς να φύγουν δλδ?

σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις τη δυναμη κ να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου, κοιτταζοντας τον στα ματια.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Απ\' ότι έχω καταλάβει, και απ\' ότι κατάλαβε ο άνθρωπος δηλαδή, είναι ότι έχω δυσκολία έκφρασης συναισθήματος.
> Ενώ με τους φίλους μου, τις σχέσεις μου, την οικογένεια μου, βγάζω πολύ τρυφερότητα και αγάπη, όταν πρόκειται για κάτι άσχημο αρνούμαι να το συζητήσω.
> Δεν μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να το ζήσω, ειδικά όταν δεν μπορώ να το λύσω.
> Πιστεύω ότι αυτό κάνω και με τη μαμά μου. 
> Αυτοί οι δυο τελευταίοι θάνατοι, μπορεί να μην ήταν τόσο \"σημαντικοί\" για μένα αλλά με επηρέσαν πολύ.





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το πραγματικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι και μόνη μου αρνούμαι να αφήσω τον εαυτο μου ελεύθερο να δεχτεί αυτό που έχει γίνει.


Σαν να λογοκρίνεις τα συναισθήματά σου δηλαδή? Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, όσον αφορά τα άσχημα συναισθήματα, δεν τα συζητάς καθόλου, ούτε καν με τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Δεν θέλεις, όπως λες, να ζήσεις κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορείς να λύσεις.
Φαίνεται όμως, κατά τη γνώμη μου και ίσως για σένα να μην ισχύει, οτι σε κάποιο επίπεδο αυτά τα άσχημα τα ζεις. Εννοώ οτι μπορεί να μην τα ζεις συναισθηματικά αλλά έχουν περάσει κάπως μέσα σου κάι σου βγαίνουν στο σώμα σου. Όσο και να αρνείσαι να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους, αυτά υπάρχουν κάπου εκεί κοντά σου και σου δηλώνουν την παρουσία τους.

----------


## Sofia

> Όσο και να αρνείσαι να ασχοληθείς μαζί τους, αυτά υπάρχουν κάπου εκεί κοντά σου και σου δηλώνουν την παρουσία τους.


με διαφορους τρόπους, που μπορει να φαινονται ασχετοι αλλα μονο ασχετοι δεν ειναι.

----------


## Kleiw

Θεοφανία φαίνεται οτι έχεις καλούς φίλους !!!!!! Δεν είναι τόσο συχνό φαινόμενο ...... 
Συζητάς μαζί τους αυτά που σε προβληματίζουν ?
Συμφωνώ με τα κορίτσια οτι δεν είναι λύση να καταπιέζεις οτι δυσάρεστο ....... και οτι θα βρεί τον τρόπο να δηλώσει την παρουσία του .......

Εγω στην παρούσα φάση μιλάω στην σχέση μου . Και μόνο που με ακούει , με βοηθάει να ηρεμήσω . Παλαιότερα είχα μία κολλητή που συζητούσαμε πολύ . (δυστυχώς είναι εκτός Ελλάδας πλέον) . Δεν ξέρω πως είναι η σχέση ψυχιάτρου - ασθενή , αλλα έχω την αίσθηση οτι με την φίλη μου παίζαμε αυτό το \'\'παιχνίδι\'\' . Αυτό που έλλειπε ήταν οι γνώσεις , αλλα απο την άλλη είναι ευκολότερο να μιλάς σε φίλους ........

Η κολλητή μου αυτή στο εξωτερικό πήγε σε ψυχολόγο , και σε συζήτηση που έχω κάνει μαζί της κατάλαβα οτι την βοήθησε . Είναι βέβαια πολύ σημαντικό να απευθυνθείς στον κατάλληλο .

Σε κάθε περίπτωση , θα σου πρότεινα να μην αγνοήσεις και να μην θάψεις το πρόβλημα . Καλύτερα να βάλεις τελεία όσο είναι νωρίς .

----------


## imagine

Θεοφανία, σε καταλαβαίνω.Το θέμα όμως είναι να μπορέσεις να μιλήσεις εκ βαθέων σε έ ν α άτομο που εκτιμάς και να πάρεις απαντήσεις που θα σε βοηθήσουν να διαχειριστείς το πρόβλημά σου. Οι πολλοί φίλοι δε σημαίνουν τίποτα.. δεν μπορείς να ανοιχτείς πραγματικά σ ένα τσούρμο ανθρώπους.
Εφόσον λοιπόν είσαι ανθρωπος επικοινωνιακός και αγαπητός, γνώμη μου είναι να διαλέξεις το κατάλληλο άτομο απο το περιβάλλον σου και να μιλήσεις γι αυτά που σου συμβαίνουν. Οσο κι αν λες πως δε σ αρέσει να συζητάς κάτι που δεν μπορείς να λύσεις, εδώ έχεις ένα θέμα να διευθετήσεις. Όχι βέβαια το θάνατο της μητέρας σου αλλά τα δικά σου συναισθήματα που προέκυψαν απ αυτόν.Αν το χεις κάνει ήδη και είναι αναποτελεσματικό, συζήτα και λίγο φωναχτά με τον εαυτό σου. Και με μας εδώ.

Όσο για τους ψυχιάτρους και τα φάρμακα, ελεύθερη επιλογή του καθενός είναι... αρκεί να μη χρονίζει η λήψη χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματική ανάγκη. Όταν πχ πονάει το κεφάλι, άλλος κοιμάται για να συνέλθει και άλλος πλακώνεται στα αναλγητικά. 

Γενικά πάντως ΄θεωρώ πως η λήψη πρέπει να γίνεται με φειδώ.

----------


## imagine

Μπα, όλο κλισεδούρες σου γράφω... Έχεις φάει φρίκη κορίτσι μου συνειδητοποιώντας το προσωρινό και εύθραυαστο όλων των ανθρώπων , εσού συμπεριλαμβανομένης. Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, αλλά πάντως η κουβέντα μ ένα φίλο τουλάχιστον δε μπορεί να σε βλάψει.
Κλείνω, ώρα για δουλειά, τα υπόλοιπα αργότερα.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Μπα, όλο κλισεδούρες σου γράφω... Έχεις φάει φρίκη κορίτσι μου συνειδητοποιώντας το προσωρινό και εύθραυαστο όλων των ανθρώπων , εσού συμπεριλαμβανομένης.


Την ξέρεις καλά εσύ αυτή τη φρίκη, imagine μου...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Sofia...δάκρυσα με αυτό που έγραψες-αλήθεια-με άγγιξε πολύ.

Φοίβη μου, ακριβως αυτό κάνω..λογοκρίνω τα συναισθηματα μου, γιατί δεν αντέχω να τα αντιμετωπίσω-και μιλώ φυσικά για τη μαμά.

Kleiw-πιστεύω πως πραγματικά έχω φίλους, γιατί έχω δουλέψει πάνω σε αυτό.
Έγινα πρώτα εγώ καλή φίλη γιατί θεωρώ΄πως είναι η μοναδική σχέση που βασίζεται καθαρά σε δική μας επιλογή και μπορεί να διαρκέσει αιώνια.
Μπορεί να μην εκφράζομαι, αλλά στο παραμικρό πέσιμο, έχω να πάρω κάποιους ανθρώπους και να πούμε ένα κάρο σοβαρά αλλά και άσχετα για να μου περάσει. 

imagine....αλήθεια δεν μπορώ!
Μου φαίνεται βουνό.Έχουν περάσει δυο χρόνια και δίνω ακόμη αναβολές..
Προσπαθώ πρώτα να το συνειδητοποιήσω-τα μούτρα μου ολόκληρη γυναίκα-και μετά τα το αγγίξω σιγά, σιγά.

Δεν θέλω να πάω σε γιατρό γιατί φοβάμαι μη ξεκινήσω ένα φαύλο κύκλο όπου δεν πρόκειται να βγω ποτέ.
Διαβάζω και από πολλά παιδιά εδώ μέσα τι έχουν περάσει με κάτι κομπογιαννίτες και παθαίνω μεγαλύτερη άρνηση.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> αλήθεια δεν μπορώ!
> Μου φαίνεται βουνό.Έχουν περάσει δυο χρόνια και δίνω ακόμη αναβολές..
> Προσπαθώ πρώτα να το συνειδητοποιήσω-τα μούτρα μου ολόκληρη γυναίκα-και μετά τα το αγγίξω σιγά, σιγά.


Τι εννοείς όταν λες \"τα μούτρα μου ολόκληρη γυναίκα\"? Κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου που προσπαθείς τόσο πολύ καιρό να το συνειδητοποιήσεις?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ναι Φοίβη.
άλλα παιδιά χάνουν τους γονείς τους στα 5 και στα 10 και γω ολόκληρη μουλάρα 37 χρονών αρνούμαι να το συνειδητοποιησω γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο κακό θα μου κάνει....

----------


## Φοίβη

Επειδή δηλαδή εσύ είσαι 37 χρονών θα έπρεπε να μπορούσες να το συνειδητοποιήσεις.
Απο ότι καταλαβαίνω όμως έχεις λόγο που αρνείσαι να το κάνεις. Φοβάσαι οτι θα σου κάνει κακό. Έτσι δεν είναι? Και ο φόβος, νομίζω, δεν κοιτάει ηλικία...

----------


## Sofia

Θεοφανια,

νομίζω πώς πρώτη φορά μιλάς τοσο εσωτερικα...κι εχεις αγγιξει ανθρωπους. Αλλα πέρα απο αυτο,ισως να καταλαβαινεις πως ερχεται η ωρα να αγγιξεις σιγα σιγα την πληγη σου...Ειμαι σιγουρη πως ειναι πολυ δύσκολο.Αλλο σίγουρη ομως ειμαι πως μπορεις να προχωρήσεις ορθια με την πληγη σου,εχοντας παρέα πρωτα απο ολους τον εαυτο σου, που τοσο τον χρειαζεσαι.Τον εαυτο σου ΚΑΙ με συνειδηση της πληγης,κι οχι παριστάνοντας πως δεν υπάρχει.Γιατι υπάρχει...κ θα ναι τοσο κουραστικο να κανεις πως δεν ειναι εκει.....

Δωσε βοηθεια στον εαυτο σου,εσυ σε εσενα,αυτο προσπαθω να σου πω....

Κανεις γιατρος, καμια θεραπεια, μα τπτ δεν μπορει να ναι βοηθητικο αν εσυ δεν το αποφασισεις να σε φροντισεις κ να αρχισεις εναν διαλογο με τον εαυτο σου κ οτι τον ποναει. 

Ειναι πολύ λυτρωτικο πιστεψε με...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Από την αρχή ανέλαβα με χαρά το ρόλο της δυνατής.
Είχα τόσο κόσμο να παρηγορήσω, (τον πατέρα μου, τον αδελφό μου, τη γιαγιά μου, τα αδέλφια της, την κολλητή της, την αγαπημένη της ανιψιά).
Έλεγα και λέω πως κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστώ να το δω. 
Έκανα και κάνω πολλά για να αποδείξω στον εαυτό μου και στους άλλους ότι ζω, ενώ βρίσκω συνεχώς τρόπους να να κάνω πράγματα στη μνήμη της.
Με λίγα λόγια μένω στα τυπικά του πράγματος και από αυτά παίρνω κάποια παρηγοριά.
Απ\' την άλλη-και συγνώμη-μου τη δίνουν οι άνθρωποι που συνεχώς κλαψουρίζουν, δεν ξέρω κάτι παθαίνω.
Πιστεύω ότι ο βουβός πόνος ειναι ο πιο δυνατός, άσχετα αν ούτε και αυτόν δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω. 
Όσες φορές πάλι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν το προσεγγίζω, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα πως δεν το αντέχω.
Όπως λένε και εδώ οι ψυχολόγοι ένα από τα στάδια του πένθους είναι η άρνηση.
Έτσι όπως το πάω, εκεί θα παραμείνω....

----------


## Φοίβη

Κι όμως Θεοφανία μου αυτή τη στιγμή κάθε άλλο παρα να το αρνείσαι κάνεις. Ίσα ίσα που αναγνωρίζεις οτι δεν το αντέχεις. Αναγνωρίζεις οτι μέσα σου υπάρχει πόνος. 
Απο την άλλη, είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που, με χαρά όπως λες, αναλαμβάνεις το ρόλο της δυνατής. Ένας άνθρωπος που δεν του αρέσουν τα κλαψουρίσματα.
Αλλά στην περίπτωσή σου, δεν έχεις πρόσβαση ούτε καν στον βουβό πόνο, τον πόνο των δυνατών...
Κι από τη μια ξέρεις οτι συμβαίνει επειδή δεν το αντέχεις, από την άλλη όμως δεν θες και να παραμείνεις σ\' αυτό το σημείο, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σίγουρα όχι....βλέπω τον εαυτό μου.
Το καλοκαίρι ήμουν στην Αμερική για δουλειά και έπαθα κρίση άσθματος.
Με πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο στα επείγοντα και εκεί ξέρετε τι μου έκαναν οι γιατροί αντί για μάσκα; 
Μου έδωσαν ένα μικρό ποτηράκι με χάπια που αφού μετά κοιμόμουν δυο μέρες κατάλαβα πως ήταν ηρεμιστηκά. Οι άνθρωποι κάτι θα είδαν για να φερθούν έτσι. 
Το λέω αυτό γιατί γενικά έχω μια τσίτα, νευρα, μερικές φορές πέφτω δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα, δεν δημιουργώ, δεν δίνω αυτά που έχω. 
Για όλα αυτά Φοίβη, πραγματικά θέλω να ξεφύγω από αυτό το σημείο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως.
Εκεί κάπου σκέφτομαι τον ψυχολόγο, αλλά λέω μέσα μου. Έχω τόσους ανθρώπους που με αγαπάνε και δεν το μοιράζομαι μαζί τους και θα πάω σε έναν τύπο που μπορεί-λέω μπορεί-να με κοιτάζει σαν πενηντάρικο;
Πιστεύω ότι ο ψυχολόγος είναι κάτι σαν τον πνευματικό-που και αυτοί δεν υπάρχουν-θα ξεγυμνώσω λοιπόν τη ψυχή μου σε κάποιον που μπορεί να μη θεωρεί το επάγγελμα του λειτούργημα;

----------


## justme

Θεοφανία,
καλώς άρχισες να μας *γράφεις*.

Μέχρι προχτές χτυπούσες τα πλήκτρα στον keyboard. Δεν λέω καλό το small talk(που λένε και οι άγγλοι) αλλά το να *μιλάς* με κάποιον είναι αυτό που έκανες χτές με το πόστ σου.

Όσο για την γνώμη μου:
Σε θεωρώ αρκετά έξυπνη ώστε να αντιληφθείς αν κάποιος θα πάει να σε κοροιδέψει ή να σε βοηθήσει. Δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.

----------


## Φοίβη

Αναγνωρίζεις οτι έχεις πέσει σε μια κατάσταση από την οποία θέλεις να βγεις αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις τον τρόπο. Θα θελες να έρθεις σε επαφή με τα καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά σου, τη δημιουργικότητά σου και όλα όσα έχεις να δώσεις, αλλά δεν ξέρεις πως.
Και σκέφτεσαι μήπως κάποιος ειδικός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει αλλά θα \'θελες να είσαι σίγουρη οτι αυτός ο ειδικός δεν θα σε δει σαν ένα έσοδο αλλά σαν έναν άνθρωπο, σαν μια ψυχή. Αυτό θα ήθελες?Αυτό ζητάς?

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme
Όταν πρωτομπήκα εδώ, ξεκίνησα με θέμα και όχι με άποψη. Αν ανατρέξεις λίγο θα το βρεις, έχει και αυτό σχέση με τη μαμά μου.
Είμαι της άποψης ότι πρώτα πρέπει να τσαλακωνόμαστε και μετά να κάνουμε στους άλλους τον έξυπνο-αν μπορούμε φυσικά....

Φοίβη, ναι.
Είναι ένα απ\' τα θέματα μου και πολύ θα ήθελα να μου συμβεί. 
Το ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω καμία διαβεβαίωση για κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για την ψυχή μου και είμαι σίγουρη πως όσοι από σας έχετε κάνει αυτό το βήμα είναι το βασικότερο άγχος σας. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## NikosD.

Οταν κάποτε συμμετείχα για πρώτη φορά σε θεραπευτική ομάδα, ήμουν λαλίστατος, κοινωνικότατος και συμμετείχα πολύ ενεργά στις διαδικασίες, με συνέπεια και διάθεση.
Με αφορμή μια θεραπευτική άσκηση, 6 μήνες μετά την έναρξη της ομάδας, μοιράστηκα μια πολύ προσωπική μου εμπειρία, που με άγγιζε βαθιά και ήρθα πραγματικά πολύ κοντά -ψυχικά- με τους υπόλοιπους συμμετέχοντες της ομάδας.
Με έκπληξη άκουσα την θεραπεύτρια/συντονίστρια της ομάδα να μου λέει \"Νίκο, καλωσόρισες στην ομάδα\"!
Στην αρχή, αναρωτήθηκα μέσα μου αν μου κάνει πλάκα, μετά από 6 ολόκληρους μήνες ενεργούς συμμετοχής.
Λίγο αργότερα μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τι εννοούσε!

Να συμπληρώσω λοιπόν και γω στα παραπάνω μηνύματα: 
\"Θεοφανία καλώς ήλθες στην ομάδα\"!
Σε ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την εμπειρία σου και μας επέτρεψες να δούμε -εστω από χαραμάδα- ένα πολύ εσώτερο κομμάτι σου.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Από την αρχή ανέλαβα με χαρά το ρόλο της δυνατής.
> Είχα τόσο κόσμο να παρηγορήσω, (τον πατέρα μου, τον αδελφό μου, τη γιαγιά μου, τα αδέλφια της, την κολλητή της, την αγαπημένη της ανιψιά).
> Έλεγα και λέω πως κάποια στιγμή θα αναγκαστώ να το δω. 
> Έκανα και κάνω πολλά για να αποδείξω στον εαυτό μου και στους άλλους ότι ζω, ενώ βρίσκω συνεχώς τρόπους να να κάνω πράγματα στη μνήμη της.
> Με λίγα λόγια μένω στα τυπικά του πράγματος και από αυτά παίρνω κάποια παρηγοριά.
> Απ\' την άλλη-και συγνώμη-μου τη δίνουν οι άνθρωποι που συνεχώς κλαψουρίζουν, δεν ξέρω κάτι παθαίνω.
> Πιστεύω ότι ο βουβός πόνος ειναι ο πιο δυνατός, άσχετα αν ούτε και αυτόν δεν μπορώ να ακολουθήσω. 
> Όσες φορές πάλι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν το προσεγγίζω, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα πως δεν το αντέχω.
> ...


Θεοφανια,
πραγματικα βλέπω εναν χειμαρο,αποκαλύψεων, πραγματων που κρατας μεσα σου...κ ειναι παρηγορο που βγαινουν εστω κ εδω,έτσι...

Μη αφήνοντας τους άλλους να κλαψουν ή θυμωνοντας με αυτους που εξωτερικευουν τον πονο τους, πιθανοτατα να θυμωνεις στην ουσια με σενα που δεν το κανεις. Ασυνειδητα, οχι επιτηδες βεβαια...Κ για να μην κλαις, σιγουρα δεν θα μπορεις. Ισως ως αμυνα,ή ως τροπος προστασιας σου...μεχρι τωρα μαλλον.

Μην απελπιζεσαι...δεν θα μεινεις στην αρνηση πιστεύω...ήδη μιλησες σε μια κοινοτητα...Δεν ειναι κ λιγο....ε?

Εγω μετα βιας ειπα δυο πραγματα για μενα οταν ειχα πρωτομπει.Υπήρχαν ομως υπέροχα μελη που με στηριξαν...Δεν το ξεχνω... :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ ευχαριστώ που μερικοί από σας- από χτες- με κάνετε να κλαίω.
Είναι πολύ λυτρωτικό, με αγγίζει και με βοηθάει...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Sofia...
Δε ντρέπομαι να πω αυτό που νιώθω-αλήθεια-απλά με σκοτώνει το συναίσθημα και το βάρος του. Όσοι έχουν χάσει έναν πολύ αγαπημένο τους άνθρωπο μπορούν να με καταλάβουν.
Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο ότι με ενοχλούν οι άνθρωποι που κλαίνε επειδή εγώ δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Sofia...
> Δε ντρέπομαι να πω αυτό που νιώθω-αλήθεια-απλά με σκοτώνει το συναίσθημα και το βάρος του. Όσοι έχουν χάσει έναν πολύ αγαπημένο τους άνθρωπο μπορούν να με καταλάβουν.
> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο ότι με ενοχλούν οι άνθρωποι που κλαίνε επειδή εγώ δεν έχω αυτή τη δυνατότητα.


Καλή μου, γιατί να ντραπεις? ειναι ΤΟΣΟ ανθρώπινο.....σε καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα....

Επισης δεν ειπα πως δεν εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα...εννοουσα πως τωρα δεν το αντεχεις για διαφορους λογους τωρα,ή τοσο καιρο τώρα, κ γι αυτο μπορει να αντιδρας ετσι. Μπορει δλδ αυτος ο θυμος να ειναι θυμος σ εσενα την ιδια...Μπορει να ναι κ ο ρολος της δυνατης που επιβάλεις στον εαυτο σου να παιξει, οπως μας ειπες...δεν μπορει ομως να σαι δυνατη συνεχεια.δεν ειναι κακο να λυγισεις....ειναι ανθρωπινο!

εγω σ ευχαριστω για τα οσα ειπες απο την καρδια σου....ειλικρινα!άλλωστε γι αυτο ειναι το φορουμ αυτο...για να ακουμε ο ενας τον άλλο - οσο γινεται-.......νομιζω :Smile:

----------


## justme

Θεοφανία,
Δεν ξέρω αν σου έδωσα την εντύπωση ότι σου κάνω τον έξυπνο. Ειλικρινώς δεν το ήθελα. 
Δεν είχα (ούτε έχω) παρακολουθήσει το θέμα στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι.
Αληθινώς πάντως σου λέω πως έχω τσαλακωθεί πολύ σε αυτό το φόρουμ (ακόμα και αν είναι αδύνατο να το βρείς) και ούτε και τώρα ούτε ποτέ προσπάθησα να κάνω τον έξυπνο σε κανένα. Μόνο να βοηθήσω και να βοηθηθώ

ΥΓ (Πάντως αυτό που προσπάθησα να γράψω το έγραψε πολύ καλύτερα ο Δον.)

----------


## susperia

justme νομιζω γενικα το ειπε η Θεοφανια, κι οχι σε σενα, δε νομιζω οτι σου πε οτι κανεις τον εξυπνο

----------


## justme

Κάλιο να εξηγηθώ παρά να παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Για μένα το είπα...
Επειδή πολλές φορές παίρνω θέση σε διάφορα και πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι κάνω την έξυπνη, το πρώτο μνμ μου αφορούσε εμένα γι\' αυτό και το έθιξα.
Αν ο Admin που ξέρει καλύτερα, διέκρινε πως τώρα έβγαλα πιο πολλά από μέσα μου-τι να πω;-ίσως έχει δίκιο. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάντως....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Για μένα το είπα...
> Επειδή πολλές φορές παίρνω θέση σε διάφορα και πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι κάνω την έξυπνη, το πρώτο μνμ μου αφορούσε εμένα γι\' αυτό και το έθιξα.
> Αν ο Admin που ξέρει καλύτερα, διέκρινε πως τώρα έβγαλα πιο πολλά από μέσα μου-τι να πω;-ίσως έχει δίκιο. 
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πάντως....



Συγνώμη...όχι ΙΣΩΣ...ΜΑΛΛΟΝ

----------


## Kleiw

Θεοφανία καταλαβαίνω το συναίσθημα : *Θέλω να είμαι δυνατή ! Δεν θέλω να κλαψουρίζω !*

Το εχω νοιώσει ! Και δημοσίως δείχνω ενα δυναμικότατο εαυτό . Ομως υπάρχουν στιγμές , οταν είμαι μόνη μου ή όταν είμαι με αγαπημένα πρόσωπα που αφήνω τον εαυτό μου ελεύθερο και γίνομαι ευάλωτη και μπορεί και να κλάψω .
(Ισως εκεί να είναι η διαφορά μας .)
 
Εχω χάσει και εγω το αγαπημένο μου μέλος της οικογένειας . Για εμένα ήταν ο πατέρας μου . Και δεν ήταν μόνο αγαπημένος , αλλα ήταν *το μοναδικό μου στήριγμα . Ο δικός μου άνθρωπος .* 
Γιατί με την μητέρα μου είχα πολλά προβλήματα (εχει πρόβλημα διαχείρησης θυμού , με ξεσπάσματα σε εμένα πολύ συχνά ) . 
Εχασα τον πατέρα μου στα 18 μου και ενιωθα οτι πλέον είμαι μόνη μου !!!! ( τώρα τελευταία κάποιες φορές προσπαθεί η μητέρα μου να είναι συναισθηματικά κοντά μου ) 
Παρόλαυτα στην κηδεία δεν έκλαψα μαζί με τις θείες που έκαναν οτι και καλά πεθαίνουν απο τον πόνο (για τα μάτια του κόσμου) . Εγω ξέρω ποσο τον αγάπησα και δεν χρειαζόταν να το αποδείξω . Εξάλλου αυτά τα θεωρούσα καραγκιοζιλίκια ............
Τον έκλαψα όμως . Πολλές φορές . Μόνη μου . Αυτός ο πόνος , που ήταν όλος δικός μου , είχε δικαίωμα να εκφραστεί . ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΣΑ ! Και δεν νομίζω οτι ποτέ θα τον ξεχάσω , οτι ποτέ θα σταματήσει να μου λείπει . Απλά προχωράμε στη ζωή κουβαλώντας το παρελθόν μας , τις αναμνήσεις μας , την αγάπη μας . 
Αυτό μου χάρισε : ΑΓΑΠΗ ! Και δεν εννοώ την αγάπη μόνο που μου προσέφερε , αλλα κυρίως την αγάπη που εγώ ένιωσα για εκείνον και είναι ένας απο τους θυσαυρούς μου ! Οπως , και οι αξίες που ο ίδιος υπηρετούσε και αποτέλεσαν για εμένα πρότυπο . Δεν χάνονται αυτά απο μέσα μας . Είναι πάντα μαζί μας !!

Τελοσπάντων .......

ο δρόμος του καθενός είναι διαφορετικός και θα βρεις τον δικό σου ωστε να τακτοποιήσεις τα συναισθήματα σου και να γευτείς τον πόνο σου για την απώλεια .........
Δεν είναι όμως μόνο η απώλεια που έχει σημασία , αυτό που έχει κυρίως σημασία είναι αυτά που ο άνθρωπος αυτός μας έδωσε εν ζωή και αυτά είναι ΟΛΟΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ , είναι η περιουσία μας .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Kleiw σε ευχαριστώ

Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια για όλους σας....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ; ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Γιατί οι φίλοι είναι πολύ προστατευτικοί απέναντι μου, ειδικά σε αυτό το θέμα.
Δε θα έμπαιναν ποτέ στη διαδικασία να μου που πράγματα που ενδεχομένως θα διάβαζα εδώ μέσα-από αγνώστους που δεν έχουν κανένα συναίσθημα απέναντι μου.
Τελικά έκανα λάθος....

----------


## susperia

και γιατι εδω θα βρει καποιος ατομα που ενδεχομενως να εχουν περασει πολυ παρομοιες ή και ιδιες καταστασεις! και εχουν ανιδιοτελη σκοπο στο να απαντησουν, δεν εχουν οφελος να πουν κακιες πανω σε ενα πραγματικο προβλημα

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

OI ΦΙΛΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΧΘΕΙΣ. 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ;

----------


## Sofia

για τη στιγμη αυτή ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να ναι οτι καλύτερο.

κ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να ναι ενας πρώτος βοηθητικος τρόπος που θα οδηγησει σε ενα επομενο ανοιγμα.στον ανθρωπο που η Θεοφανια θα επιλεξει να δει στα ματια και να μιλησει....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όταν έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου και αισθάνεσαι δυνατός, μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις παντού.
Σίγουρα θα απογοητευόμουν αν διάβαζα άσχετα ή κακίες, αλλά μέχρι αύριο θα το είχα ξεχάσει γιατί όλοι εδώ είναι άγνωστοι και δεν έχουν καμία σημασία για μένα.
Ευτυχώς τα περισσότερα άπό αυτά που διάβασα τα έκρυψα μέσα μου σαν κάτι πολύτιμο και είμαι πραγματικά πολύ ήρεμη και τολμώ να πω...χαρούμενη.
Ήδη νιώθω πιο κοντά με κάποιους από δω. 

Οι φίλοι μου σέβονται την επιλογή μου και δεν με πιέζουν να καταρακωθώ με το ζόρι.
Επίσης έχει δίκιο ο susperia, γιατί εκτός από δυο φίλες μου που έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να με καταλάβουν κάποιοι που δεν το έχουν περάσει.
Εδώ, απ όσο ξέρω έχω πολλούς συνοδοιπόρους....

----------


## susperia

εγω παντως παρολο που εχω παρα πολλους φιλους και συζηταω σχεδον τα παντα μαζι τους, απο δω μεσα βοηθηθηκα πραγματικα, απο ατομα αγνωστα, που ομως περασαν τα ιδια με μενα και γι αυτο εξεφρασαν πραγματικη συμπαρασταση τη στιγμη που ειμουν πολυ ευαλωτος. Οι φιλοι μπορουν να σου συμπαρασταθουν σε πολλα, οχι ομως παντα να σε καταλαβουν. Αλλο το συμπαραστεκομαι επειδη εισαι φιλος, κι αλλο το εχω περασει τα ιδια με σενα και σε συμπονω επομενως σε καταλαβαινω πιο πολυ και σε συμβουλευω καλυτερα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

susperia ...συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
Αυτό που πήρα από ανθρώπους που ζουν το ίδιο με μένα δεν μπορω να το πάρω από καμία κολλητή μου που μπορεί να την ξέρω δέκα χρόνια γιατί δεν το έχει ζήσει. 
Θα σας πω και κάτι άλλο: μετά το γιατρό εχτές με έπαιρναν οι φίλοι μου, ο αδελφός μου ο πατέρας μου να με ρωτήσουν τι έγινε.
Σε όλους έλεγα: \"ο καρδιολόγος με έστειλε στον ψυχίατρο, θα το γράψω σήμερα στο φόρουμ\"
Εγώ εδώ μέσα νιώθω καλά και από σήμερα νιώθω ακόμη καλύτερα

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Εγώ εδώ μέσα νιώθω καλά και από σήμερα νιώθω ακόμη καλύτερα



Είμαστε μια παρέα .  :Smile: 

(εχουμε και τα παρατράγουδα μας , αλλα δεν πειράζει)

----------


## susperia

ναι Θεοφανια, και το καλο με το φορουμ ειναι οτι μπορεις να εξωτερικευσεις πολυ τα αισθηματα σου και να πεις ακριβως τι νιωθεις χωρις να σε παρεξηγησει καποιος, σε αντιθεση με το περιβαλλον γυρω μας που οπως και να το κανουμε, οσο και να τα χουμε καλα μαζι τους και οσο και να μας καταλαβαινουνε παντα προσπαθουμε να διατηρουμε ενα προφιλ δυνατου χαρακτηρα οσο αδυναμοι κι αν νιωθουμε καποιες φορες. Αυτο ειναι και ενα καλο με την ανωνυμια στο φορουμ, οτι μπορεις να εξωτερικευτεις χωρις το φοβο του τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για σενα, και για το αν θα σε νομισουν για αδυναμο χαρακτηρα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Kleiw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Εγώ εδώ μέσα νιώθω καλά και από σήμερα νιώθω ακόμη καλύτερα 
> 
> ...



Παντού....υπάρχουν τα καλά και τα κακά. 
Εγώ δούλεψα πολύ για να έχω καλά στη ζωή μου και εννοώ ανθρώπους.
Πιστεύω ότι εδώ μέσα θα αποκτήσω και άλλα....

----------


## susperia

μπορω να πω οτι πραγματικα σ αυτο το φορουμ οσον αφορα θεματα ψυχολογικης φυσεως υπαρχει μεγαλη και τολμω να πω αληθινη κατανοηση και συμπαρασταση οταν υπαρχει προβλημα. Κι αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν το περιμενεις στην αρχη απο ανθρωπους τελειως αγνωστους και ποσο μαλλον απο ενα φορουμ

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ναι Θεοφανια, και το καλο με το φορουμ ειναι οτι μπορεις να εξωτερικευσεις πολυ τα αισθηματα σου και να πεις ακριβως τι νιωθεις χωρις να σε παρεξηγησει καποιος, σε αντιθεση με το περιβαλλον γυρω μας που οπως και να το κανουμε, οσο και να τα χουμε καλα μαζι τους και οσο και να μας καταλαβαινουνε παντα προσπαθουμε να διατηρουμε ενα προφιλ δυνατου χαρακτηρα οσο αδυναμοι κι αν νιωθουμε καποιες φορες. Αυτο ειναι και ενα καλο με την ανωνυμια στο φορουμ, οτι μπορεις να εξωτερικευτεις χωρις το φοβο του τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για σενα, και για το αν θα σε νομισουν για αδυναμο χαρακτηρα.



Η μια μου φίλη που σας έλεγα, είχε χάσει τη μαμά της πολύ πριν από μένα. Την έπιαναν φρίκες τρελές και εγώ την έπρηζα με φράσεις του στυλ: \"αν σε βλέπει από κάπου η μαμά σου θα θέλει να είσαι καλά, κάνε αυτά που εκείνη θα ήθελε για να είναι ήρεμη\" και άλλα περισπούδαστα.
Ακόμη της λέω τα ίδια και για τη δική μου περίπτωση.
Πεστε μου;
Έχω τα μούτρα, ειδικά μπροστά της, να καταρεύσω;

----------


## susperia

ειναι αυτο που λεγαμε οτι μπορει να συμπονεσεις, αλλα αμα δεν το περασεις δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ακριβώς...
Όσο και να σε αγαπάει κάποιος, όσο και να θέλει, δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί...

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> Έχω τα μούτρα, ειδικά μπροστά της, να καταρεύσω;


Ναι ! Ειδικά μπροστά της . Θα σας φέρει πιο κοντά . Θα σε καταλάβει . ( εκτος αν της έκανες την έξυπνη , που δεν θέλω να το πιστεύω ) Ολοι θέλουμε να σταθούμε στα πόδια μας μετά απο ένα χτύπημα , αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι ντροπή να δείξουμε τον πόνο μας .


Edit : Και την έξυπνη να της έκανες , μπορείτε να το ξεπεράσετε ..... να έρθετε πιο κοντά .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι Kleiw, δεν της έκανα την έξυπνη, έψαχνα τρόπο να τη βοηθήσω και τώρα σκέφτομαι τι μ@@@ς της έλεγα. 
Η δική της περίπτωση ήταν ακόμη πιο δύσκολη απ τη δική μου. 
Άλλος ένας λόγος που δε μπαίνω στη διαδικασία να συζητήσω πράγματα με φίλους μου οι οποίοι είναι \"άσχετοι¨\" με το θάνατο. Τι να μου πουν; Αυτά που έλεγα εγώ;

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ;





> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> για τη στιγμη αυτή ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να ναι οτι καλύτερο.
> 
> κ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να ναι ενας πρώτος βοηθητικος τρόπος που θα οδηγησει σε ενα επομενο ανοιγμα.στον ανθρωπο που η Θεοφανια θα επιλεξει να δει στα ματια και να μιλησει....


συμφωνω απολυτα με τη σοφια, αλλωστε μπορει να ειναι απλα ενα ποστ, αλλα αμα ειναι ενα μυνημα γεματο αγαπη και κατανοηση τοτε μπορει να αποδειχθει πολυ πιο πολυτιμο κι απο τα λογια καποιου αγαπημενου προσωπου που δεν μπορει ομως να βοηθησει τοσο πολυ. Αλλωστε δε νομιζω να κρεμεται κανεις απο τα χειλη του φορουμ ουτε να εναποθετει τις ελπιδες του για κατανοηση εδω. Ο καθενας ποσταρει περιμενοντας οποιες καλοπροαιρετες απαντησεις να ρθουν, αμα δεν ερθουν δε θα κατσει να σκασει κιολας. Ειναι πολυ ενθαρυντικο ομως που το 99% οσων θετουν ενα σοβαρο προσωπικο προβλημα εδω μεσα βρισκουν και αναλογη ανταποκριση, και μπορω να πω οτι ακομα και πολλα ατομα που εναποθεσαν ελπιδες εδω μεσα περιμενοντας να βρουν βοηθεια και λογια παρηγοριας δεν το μετανιωσαν καθολου τελικα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι...ούτε εγώ.
Μπορεί να φαίνεται εύκολο γιατί είμαστε άγνωστοι μεταξύ μας, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να ξεγυμνωθεί κάποιος και να πει αυτό που πραγματικά νιώθει.

----------


## Kleiw

Θεοφανία όπως ίσως να κατάλαβες , το μήνυμα μου δεν είχε ως κύριο σκοπό να διευκρινήσει αν ή όχι έκανες την έξυπνη . (το διευκρινίζω γιατί η απάντηση σου αφορούσε αυτήν την παρενθεση μόνο)

Αυτο που ήθελα να πω είναι οτι το να εκφραστείς μπροστά της δεν είναι ντροπή , είναι η αλήθεια σου και το πιθανότερο είναι αυτό το άνοιγμα σου να σας φέρει πιο κοντά .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν το παρεξήγησα.
Είναι πολύ δύσκολη η περίπτωση. Η κοπέλα έχασε μετά τη μαμά μου και τον μπαμπά της! 
Μιλάμε για φρίκη. Αν δεν τη στηρίξω θα πέσουμε μαζί, λειτουργώ και λίγο σαν δεκανίκι ασφάλειας. 
Κάποτε μια φίλη μου που αποφάσισε να παντρευτεί μου είχε πει πως ένας απ\' τους λόγους που αγαπούσε τον μέλλοντα άντρα της, είναι πως ήξερε ότι τα δύσκολα της ζωής θα τα περνούσαν μαζί. 
Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι η μεγαλύτερη υπόθεση. Να έχουμε γύρω μας ανθρώπους που αντλούμε παρηγοριά ακόμη και με την προυσία τους, γιατί ξέρουμε ότι μας αγαπούν. 
Ακόμη και αυτό, αρκεί σε μερικές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Όχι...ούτε εγώ.
> Μπορεί να φαίνεται εύκολο γιατί είμαστε άγνωστοι μεταξύ μας, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να ξεγυμνωθεί κάποιος και να πει αυτό που πραγματικά νιώθει.


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΨΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ Η ΙΔΙΑ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό σου είπα και πριν.
Αν εγώ από χτες δεν έπαιρνα αυτή την ευαισθησία και την κατανόηση, αλλά άσχετες αποψεις ή αδιαφορια, αύριο θα το είχα ξεχάσει. Δεν θα επηρέαζε τη ζωή μου.
Είναι εντελώς αφύσικο να έχεις απαιτήσεις απο ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις και δεν έχουν κανένα συναίσθημα για σένα...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΨΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ. ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ. ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΟΥ ΘΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι για να μας νιώσει κάποιος φίλο του και να τον νιώσουμε, πρέπει πρώτα απ όλα να υπάρχει η ίδια πρόθεση και από τους δυο.
Μια φιλία θέλει πολύ χρόνο για να στεριώσει και ακόμη πιο πολύ ξεγυμνωμα.

Αν κάποιος του πεις τον πόνο σου και σε κοροιδέψει είναι απλά ανεγκέφαλος.
Πάντως και η φιλία θέλει ψάξιμο και τρως πολλές φορές τα μούτρα σου μέχρι να πετύχεις τους σωστούς-για σενα- ανθρώπους.
Αν το πάρεις ότι επειδή έπεσες σε πέντε μ@@@ς είναι έτσι όλος ο κόσμος το έχασες το παιχνίδι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΤΟΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΕΚΤΗΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 19 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ. ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΡΟΪΔΕΨΕΙ ΣΤΑ ΙΣΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. ΑΛΛΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ; ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΙΛΙΕΣ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Τότε άρχισε να μιλάς με γυναίκες.
Είμαστε πιο συναισθηματικές, πιο αναλυτικές και μας αρέσει να λύνουμε προβλήματα.
Δοκίμασε το και θα με θυμηθείς....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΣΕΝΤΖΕΡ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ ΜΟΥ. 
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΣΚΛΗΡΥΝΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ. ΑΚΟΥΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ

----------


## Φοίβη

Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ που διαβάζω τόσο ωραία μηνύματα για το φόρουμ.Με έχει βοηθήσει και εμένα πολύ και εξακολουθεί να με βοηθάει με πολλούς τρόπους.




> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν το παρεξήγησα.
> Είναι πολύ δύσκολη η περίπτωση. Η κοπέλα έχασε μετά τη μαμά μου και τον μπαμπά της! 
> Μιλάμε για φρίκη. Αν δεν τη στηρίξω θα πέσουμε μαζί, λειτουργώ και λίγο σαν δεκανίκι ασφάλειας.


Τι εννοείς όταν λες \"στήριξη\" Θεοφανία? Γιατί εγώ έχω την εντύπωση οτι όντας στην ίδια θέση και οι δυο μπορείτε να καταλάβετε η μια την άλλη πιο καλά από πολλούς. Και για μένα \"στήριξη\" σημαίνει και κατανόηση. Αλλά για σένα τι σημαίνει?



> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ εδώ μέσα νιώθω καλά και από σήμερα νιώθω ακόμη καλύτερα


Τι ομορφιά...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Προσπαθώ να της δίνω κουράγιο-μη φανταστείς ότι μιλάμε κάθε μέρα γι\' αυτό- και πιστεύω ότι αντλεί δύναμη απ την δύναμη μου.
Σίγουρα υπάρχει κατανόηση σε βαθμό που πολλές φορές κάνουμε μαύρη πλάκα του στυλ: \"πως ΄πάει το δελτίο πένθους?\" ....
Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες απ την αρχή, αλλά τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες είχα και αλλους δυο θανάτους...φρίκη.

----------


## Kleiw

Το να αντλεί δύναμη απο τη δύναμη σου είναι σίγουρα βοήθεια , καθώς και η εμψύχωση . Ομως και το να κλάψετε η μία στην αγκαλιά της άλλης , αν αυτό σας βγεί , είναι επίσης θεραπευτικό , κατα τη γνώμη μου (μην το φοβάσαι) .

Καληνύχτα σε όλους .

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εδώ είναι το θέμα: ότι εκείνη κλαίει συνέχεια, πενθεί, σπαράζει..λυτρώνεται...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Καληνύχτα Κλειώ...

----------


## Φοίβη

Καληνύχτα Κλειώ.
Κι εσύ Θεοφανία μου?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δυστυχως δουλεύω ακόμη...Ελπίζω να τελειώσω αν και δεν παραπονιέμαι. Ολο και κάποιος ξενυχτάει μεσα στο φόρουμ....

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν εννοούσα αυτό. Έλεγες για τη φίλη σου που κλαίει και σπαράζει στην αγκαλιά σου. Εσύ τι κάνεις?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΛΉΘΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συννενόηση...
Εγώ σε αυτη την περίπτωση τι να κάνω Φοίβη?
Εκεί που θα μπορουσα υποτίθεται να είμαι πιο ανοιχτή, κολλάω ακόμη περισσότερο...
Φαντάσου ότι μόνο με τη συζήτηση που κάνω σήμερα μαζί σας νιώθω άρωστη....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΛΉΘΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ;


Γράφω

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ;  :Cool:

----------


## Φοίβη

Τι σε κολλάει Θεοφανία μου? Το οτι εμφανίζεται τόσο αδύναμη μπροστά σου? Το οτι δεν χωράει να φανείς κι εσύ αδύναμη μαζί της?
Το άνοιγμά σου εδώ σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι άρρωστη, ε?Είναι κάτι πολύ δύσκολο να ανοίγεσαι και να ακούγεσαι, έτσι πιστεύω, και είμαι περήφανη για σένα που τα κατάφερες ως εδώ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι MANTHΟΥΛΗ...
Εσένα συγκεκριμένα σε συμπαθώ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ Φοίβη. Κοντεύει να σπάσει το κεφάλι μου.
Φατάσου δηλαδή....

----------


## Φοίβη

Είναι δυνατή εμπειρία για σένα, έτσι?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΡΟΦΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ. 
ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΚΟΣ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Συννενόηση...
> Εγώ σε αυτη την περίπτωση τι να κάνω Φοίβη?
> Εκεί που θα μπορουσα υποτίθεται να είμαι πιο ανοιχτή, κολλάω ακόμη περισσότερο...
> Φαντάσου ότι μόνο με τη συζήτηση που κάνω σήμερα μαζί σας *νιώθω* άρωστη....


Πολύ σωστά το έγραψες. Νιώθεις. 
Αλλά το να μιλάς (ή να γράφεις) για κάτι που σε στεναχωρεί ΔΕΝ είναι η αιτία της στεναχώριας

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΑΛΉΘΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ;
> 
> 
> Γράφω


Αν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς, καλά κάνεις  :Wink: 

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Γιατί οι φίλοι είναι πολύ προστατευτικοί απέναντι μου, ειδικά σε αυτό το θέμα.
> Δε θα έμπαιναν ποτέ στη διαδικασία να μου που πράγματα που ενδεχομένως θα διάβαζα *εδώ μέσα-από αγνώστους που δεν έχουν κανένα συναίσθημα απέναντι μου.*
> Τελικά έκανα λάθος....





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Όταν έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου και αισθάνεσαι δυνατός, μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις παντού.
> Σίγουρα θα απογοητευόμουν αν διάβαζα άσχετα ή κακίες, αλλά μέχρι αύριο θα το είχα ξεχάσει γιατί όλοι *εδώ είναι άγνωστοι και δεν έχουν καμία σημασία για μένα.*
> .......





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αυτό σου είπα και πριν.
> Αν εγώ από χτες δεν έπαιρνα αυτή την ευαισθησία και την κατανόηση, αλλά άσχετες αποψεις ή αδιαφορια, αύριο θα το είχα ξεχάσει. Δεν θα επηρέαζε τη ζωή μου.
> Είναι εντελώς αφύσικο να έχεις απαιτήσεις *απο ανθρώπους που δεν ξέρεις και δεν έχουν κανένα συναίσθημα για σένα...*


Και όμως μπορεί να μην υπάρχει \"εδω μέσα\" η φιλία και η αγάπη με την κλασική έννοια του όρου αλλά (και θα μιλήσω προσωπικά) δεν μπορείς να αποκλείσεις ότι \"εδώ μέσα\" δημιουργουνται συναισθήματα που ίσως ακόμα δεν έχουν καταγραφεί σε κάποιο λεξικό αλλά κινούνται στο θετικό φάσμα και σίγουρα τα νιώθω (τουλάχιστον εγώ)

--------Εδιτ: Με λίγα λόγια εδώ μέσα ο κάθε ένας που μπαίνει στη διαδικασία να απαντήσει σε κάτι που έγραψε ένα άλλο μέλος δετο κάνει για να περνάει η ώρα του. Το κάνει γιατί τουλάχιστον *νιώθει* ότι θέλει να βοηθήσει. Ε αυτό το θέλω να βοηθήσω (και να βοηθηθώ) είναι συναίσθημα. Τι είδους δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά πάντως συναίσθημα

ΥΓ (για να μην παραθέσω και τα μου σου του σου (...... λολ......) ώς απόδειξη για τα όσα γράφω)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ
ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΥ;  :Cool:

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΜΗ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ *ΜΟΥ*
> ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΥ;


Moi??? Je dis rien de rien...... et je ne regrette de rien.....

(βρε μην αρπάζεσαι , δεν είπα τίποτα κακό.......)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ, ΟΧΙ ΦΙΛΟΛΟΓΟΣ. 
ΘΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΜΕ ΕΞΙΣΩΣΕΙΣ

Υ.Γ. ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΦΤΟΠΙΚ. ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ

----------


## justme

Το βρήκα αρκετά χρήσιμο και το παραθέτω
http://www.e-psychology.gr/content/view/266/79/

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φοίβη...είναι ΠΟΛΥ δυνατή εμπειρία...Πραγματικά χτες έλιωσα

just me σε ευχαριστώ...Και γω πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν συναισθήματα εδώ. Εγώ το ένιωσα πολύ έντοντα

alexandros3....Αυτή ειναι η δουλειά μου και μερικές φορές με βοηθάει, άλλες όχι.Σε ευχαριστώ

MANTHES Έγω έχω άποψη για σένα και δεν είσαι κακός.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ. 
ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ EMAIL. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ναι Θεοφανια, και το καλο με το φορουμ ειναι οτι μπορεις να εξωτερικευσεις πολυ τα αισθηματα σου και να πεις ακριβως τι νιωθεις χωρις να σε παρεξηγησει καποιος, σε αντιθεση με το περιβαλλον γυρω μας που οπως και να το κανουμε, οσο και να τα χουμε καλα μαζι τους και οσο και να μας καταλαβαινουνε παντα προσπαθουμε να διατηρουμε ενα προφιλ δυνατου χαρακτηρα οσο αδυναμοι κι αν νιωθουμε καποιες φορες. Αυτο ειναι και ενα καλο με την ανωνυμια στο φορουμ, οτι μπορεις να εξωτερικευτεις χωρις το φοβο του τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για σενα, και για το αν θα σε νομισουν για αδυναμο χαρακτηρα.
> 
> 
> ...


Νομίζω το είχε απαντήσει και η kliew με τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι αλλά μιας και με έχει βασανίσει ας σου απαντήσω και εγώ.
Το να δείξεις ότι είσαι άνθρωπος, το να δείξεις ότι έχεις και εσύ ανάγκες, το να δείξεις ότι δεν είσαι συνέχεια δυνατή, το να ζητήσεις βοήθεια έστω και από κάποιον που χρειάζεται την δική σου βοήθεια δε σημαίνει ότι θα καταρεύσεις κιόλας.
Και ναι όπως δύο χαρούμενοι άνθρωποι διπλασιάζουν την χαρά τους όταν είναι μαζί αντίστοιχα δύο στεναχωρημένοι άνθρωποι μοιράζουν την λύπη τους. Και αυτό γιατί όταν ανοίξει η πόρτα και βγούν τα κύματα έξω μετά έρχεται και η ηρεμία. Αν δεν ανοίξει η μία πόρτα τα κύματα μένουν κλεισμένα μέσα σε εκείνο το δωμάτιο και η φουρτούνα μεγαλώνει.
Και εν τέλη ούτε την φίλη σου θα μπορείς να βοηθήσεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

justme συγνώμη...μη με ξαναβάζεις εδώ. Έκανα μια μέρα να συνέλθω...

----------


## justme

Οχι από αυτά που έγραψες ή διάβασες..........
(αλλά αν το ζητάς το σέβομαι)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Από αυτά που ένιωσα φυσικά... :Frown:

----------


## justme

Ότι άσχημο βγαίνει από μέσα μας καλό μας κάνει. . ακόμα και αν πονάει (γιατί ήταν βαθιά μέσα) το αγκάθι όταν βγαίνει

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάω σε γιατρό.
> Θα προσπαθήσω όσο μπορώ να βρω δρόμο έκφρασης στο πένθος μου και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω....


καν το..
προσπαθησε να το κανεις μαλλον, μιας και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχεις μεγαλη διαθεση για κατι τετοιο.

εγω θα σου προτεινα, εαν δεν νοιωσεις οτι βρισκει διεξοδο η δυσφορια που νοιωθεις με ολα αυτα, που εκφραζεται σωματικα πλεον, να εκανες μια επισκεψη σε καποιον ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη η ψυχολογο που θα ειχες καποιες καλες συστασεις γι αυτον, εστω κρατωντας τις επιφυλαξεις σου.
να του ελεγες ξεκαθαρα οτι τον επισκεπτεσαι γιατι στο συνεστησε ο καρδιολογος, οτι εσυ η ιδια δεν γνωριζεις αν και τι μπορει να σου κανει για να ηρεμησεις απο τις σωματικες ενοχλησεις και να πεταξεις ετσι το μπαλακι στον \"ειδικο\"...
εαν σε κερδισει, εαν νοιωσεις καλα, εαν νοιωσεις οτι ισως μπορεις εκει να βοηθηθεις, συνεχιζεις...
αν σου ξυνισει, μην ξαναπας..

----------


## Θεοφανία

remedy...
Αν είχα μια επιφύλαξη για τους γιατρούς, από τη στιγμή που μπήκα εδώ και διάβασα διάφορα, τώρα ειμαι εντελώς αντίθετη. Εγώ σου λέω ότι τα λέω όλα αυτά και μου δίνει πχ...ladose...οκ?
Τι θα του πω?
Δεν θέλω?
Θέλω να μιλήσουμε?
Έχω μια φίλη που πάει έξι χρόνια σε ψυχολόγο για να ξεπεράσει κρίσεις πανικού που είχε τρεις φορές το χρόνο.
Έχει δώσει του κόσμου τα λεφτά και τώρα το παθαίνει μια! 
Μου φαίνεται σα να βάλω τον εαυτό μου σέ ένα Γολγοθά που δεν έχει τέλος...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αν είχα μια επιφύλαξη για τους γιατρούς, από τη στιγμή που μπήκα εδώ και διάβασα διάφορα, τώρα ειμαι εντελώς αντίθετη. Εγώ σου λέω ότι τα λέω όλα αυτά και μου δίνει πχ...ladose...οκ?
> Τι θα του πω?
> Δεν θέλω?
> Θέλω να μιλήσουμε?


Εγώ πάντως έτσι του είπα.Και του λέω ακόμα κάποιες φορές που μου λέει πάλι για φάρμακα.Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να κάνεις ότι σου πει.Η απόφαση πάντα είναι δικιά σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σε βοηθάει όμως?
Εμένα η φίλη μου, μου λέει πως έξι χρόνια τώρα μιλούν για τα παιδικά της χρόνια και τελικά κατάλαβε ότι για όλα φταίει ο πατέρας της που ήταν αδιάφορος.
Δεν της το είπε ο γιατρός.
Εκείνη το κατάλαβε μετά από τόσο κουβέντα....δύο φορές το μήνα!

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ. ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ. ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ 10ΕΤΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ; ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ; ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σωστά..
Αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει κάτι πραγματικά σοβαρό, όπως ψυχώσεις, εγώ πιστεύω ότι το άγχος και την κατάθλιψη μπορεί να την παλέψει...αν βέβαια έχει και λίγο δύναμη μέσα του...

----------


## Dalia

Δεν σου το είπα αυτό για να σου πω να πας σε γιατρό.Σε καμία περίπτωση.Απλώς το ανέφερα.Οτι δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι πρέπει να πάρεις και φάρμακα,ακόμα και αν σου προτείνει.
Οσο γι\'αυτό που λες,για τη φίλη σου..εμένα όσες φορές έκανα τέτοιου είδους ψυχοθεραπεία,ψυχανάλυση δηλαδή,να συζητάμε για τα παιδικά μου χρόνια κλπ,δεν με βοήθησε.Και θεωρώ ότι έχασα το χρόνο μου το διάστημα που έκανα τέτοια θεραπεία.Απορώ γιατί συνέχιζα.Τέλοσπάντων.
Τώρα αυτό που κάνω,συζητάω δηλαδή γι\'αυτά που με απασχολούν τώρα,με βοηθάει πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Προφανως έχεις πέσει στο σωστό γιατρό...
Εγώ-τι να πω-φοβάμαι...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σωστά..
> Αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει κάτι πραγματικά σοβαρό, όπως ψυχώσεις, εγώ πιστεύω ότι το άγχος και την κατάθλιψη μπορεί να την παλέψει...αν βέβαια έχει και λίγο δύναμη μέσα του...


ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝ ΤΟΥΣ. ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΥΓΑΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> αν βέβαια έχει και λίγο δύναμη μέσα του...


Εμ εκεί είναι το θέμα.Οτι σε καταστάσεις με έντονο άγχος και κατάθλιψη πολύ εύκολα χάνεις το κουράγιο και αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν έχεις άλλη δύναμη.

----------


## Sofia

Θεοφανια,

η καθε περίπτωση, ειναι μοναδικη. Θεωρεις οτι ο ψυχοθεραπευτης θα σε κανει να κανεις κατι με το ζορι?Ή θα σε οδηγήσει σε μονοπάτια που δεν θές?Οπως αυτο της εξάρτησης? Τόση δύναμη λες να χει? Εχει την δύναμη που εσύ θα του δώσεις.Οπως δλδ κ σε καθε ανθρωπο,σε καθε διαδικασια.

Δειξε πιστη στον εαυτο σου. Η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι το μεσο για να φτάσεις καπου.Ειναι μεσο αυτογνωσιας. Και εχει αρχη μεση κ τέλος. Και η ψυχοθεραπεια. 

Κατι τελευταιο, η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν συμπεριλαμβανει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Μονο σε καποιες περιπτώσεις. Και δεν ειναι ευκολη διαδικασια....Ειναι αληθεια οτι ποναει....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΣΩΣΤΑ. ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ. ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ. Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ. ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ


ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ. ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σοφια
Όταν ένας άνθρωπος είναι αδύναμος, βλέπει το γιατρό σαν Θεό, πόσο μάλλον όταν πρόκειται για θέματα της ψυχοσύνθεσης μας που ακροβατούμε πάνω σε ένα τεντωμένο σχοινί.
Η αποψη μου είναι πως οι καλοί γιατροί είναι σαν τους καλούς παππάδες...ελάχιστοι.
Απ την άλλη, αν κάποιος πάιρνει δύναμη και βλέπει καλυτεύρευση, δεν το συζητώ ότι πρέπει να πάει.
Εγώ όμως που είμαι προκατειλειμμένη, μόνο καλό δεν θα μου κάνει.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ;

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ όμως που είμαι προκατειλειμμένη, μόνο καλό δεν θα μου κάνει.


Σίγουρα....η προκατάληψη ειναι καθοριστικο εμποδιο στο να δεις καθαρα....το οτιδηποτε.

Ελπίζω να βρεις εναν αλλο δρομο που θα αποδειχτει εξισου θεραπευτικος!

Καλή δύναμη :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ Σοφακι...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εσύ εννοείσαι....

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΠΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ...

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Έχω μια φίλη που πάει έξι χρόνια σε ψυχολόγο για να ξεπεράσει κρίσεις πανικού που είχε τρεις φορές το χρόνο.
> Έχει δώσει του κόσμου τα λεφτά και τώρα το παθαίνει μια! 
> Μου φαίνεται σα να βάλω τον εαυτό μου σέ ένα Γολγοθά που δεν έχει τέλος...





> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σωστά..
> Αν ένας άνθρωπος έχει κάτι πραγματικά σοβαρό, όπως ψυχώσεις, εγώ πιστεύω ότι το άγχος και την κατάθλιψη μπορεί να την παλέψει...αν βέβαια έχει και λίγο δύναμη μέσα του...


Λυπαμαι που θα φανω ισως επιθετικος μ αυτο που θα πω, αλλα επειδη δε νομιζω να εχετε περασει ποτε αγχωδεις διαταραχες δε μπορειτε να κρινετε σωστα. ναι θεοφανια αν πραγματικα η φιλη σου μειωσε τις κρισεις απο 3 σε 1 δε μπορεις να φανταστεις τι επιτυχια ειναι, καλυτερα κι απ το να κερδιζες το τζοκερ. επισης να ξερετε κ εσυ κι ο μανθες οτι νομιζετε πως ξερετε πως ειναι το σοβαρο αγχος, εγω δεν νομιζω οτι ξερετε το παθολογικο αγχος, ουτε πιστευω οτι ολος ο κοσμος εχει περασει απο πολυ σοβαρη καταθλιψη. Απλα νομιζει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος οτι ξερει επειδη σε ολους θα τυχουν διαφορα δυσαρεστα εως πολυ δυσαρεστα στη ζωη του και θα περασουν στιγμες μεγαλης λυπης, ισως και μικρη καταθλιψη. Παντως σχετικα με την καταθλιψη επειδη μπορει να την εχετε περασει το αν θα πας σε γιατρο ή οχι σχετιζεται παντα με την αιτια, αν ειναι μια προσωρινη δυσκολη στιγμη ισως να μην ειναι η καλυτερη ιδεα να πας σε ενα γιατρο. Αν ομως εχει βαθυτερες αιτιες οι οποιες δεν καταπολεμουνται ευκολα τοτε επιβαλλεται ο γιατρος και ισως και τα χαπια. Οπως και να χει το αν θα πας σε γιατρο εξαρταται απ το πως αντιδραει το σωμα σου στην ψυχικη σου κατασταση. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το αγχος, απ το πως αντιδραει το σωμα σου. τα χαπια δεν τα παιρνεις σαν μαγικα χαπακια που σου γιατρευουν τη σκεψη αλλα σαν καταπραυντικα των σωματικων συμπτωματων που σου δημιουργει η σκεψη, αυτο να το θυμαστε.
Φυσικα ο καθενας μπορει να εχει τη γνωμη του. Απλα καποιος που τα περασε σε πολυ χειροτερο βαθμο νομιζω οτι εχει πολυ μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα ο λογος του.

----------


## Θεοφανία

susperia...
΄Λέμε σχεδόν το ίδιο αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω τους όρους μπορεί να λέω και μ@@@@ς.
Αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει μόνος του, αφού προσπαθήσει, ένα τέτοιο πρόβλημα, τότε ναι η λύση είναι ο γιατρός.
Έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ μπορεί να περνάω μια κατάθλιψη κατά διαστήματα αλλά την περνάω λόγω της μαμάς.
Αν είναι παθολογικοί οι λόγοι σιγουρα πρέπει να πάει στο γιατρό.
Είναι σαν κάποιος να έχει σπάσει το πόδι του και να κάθεται σπίτι να περιμένει να κολλήσει...
Εγω-πιστευω ότι και ο MANTHES-μιλάω για περιπτώσεις που μπορεί κάποιος να το ξεπεράσει μόνος του αλλά επειδή είναι αδύναμος σαν χαρακτήρας προσκολάται πάνω στους γιατρούς και τους θεωρεί δεκανίκια για τη ζωή του....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> ουτε πιστευω οτι ολος ο κοσμος εχει περασει απο πολυ σοβαρη καταθλιψη. Απλα νομιζει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος οτι ξερει επειδη σε ολους θα τυχουν διαφορα δυσαρεστα εως πολυ δυσαρεστα στη ζωη του και θα περασουν στιγμες μεγαλης λυπης, ισως και μικρη καταθλιψη. Παντως σχετικα με την καταθλιψη επειδη μπορει να την εχετε περασει το αν θα πας σε γιατρο ή οχι σχετιζεται παντα με την αιτια, αν ειναι μια προσωρινη δυσκολη στιγμη ισως να μην ειναι η καλυτερη ιδεα να πας σε ενα γιατρο.


αγαπητέ (αν θυμαμαι καλα...) susperia, συμφωνω πολυ σε καποια σημεια μαζι σου μα σ αλλα διαφωνω. καταρχην απο οσο γνωριζω ναι, ολοι λιγο πολυ περναμε απο καποια φάση στη ζωή μας που μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ως καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο, δλδ κατάθλιψη μικρης διάρκειας. Ή κατάθλιψη ελαφρας μορφής. Διεγνωσμενα απο κάτι τετοιο περασα κι εγω, μονο που οταν την περνουσα θεωρουσα οτι χανομαι, πνιγομαι, δεν ειχα ελπιδα να αντλησω απο πουθενα κ θεωρουσα οτι δεν υπάρχει επιστροφη...τελικά οχι μονο υπήρξε, αλλα τωρα πλεον με θεωρω πολυ καλύτερη απο πριν, πιο ωριμη κ ελπίζω στην συνεχομενη εξελιξη μου, αφου πολύ δρομο εχω ακομα μπροστά μου....Ολα αυτα δεν θα μπορουσα να τα κανω αν δεν εβρισκα δυναμη να ζητήσω βοηθεια.Παραδεχτηκα οτι ΥΠΕΡΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ τις δυναμεις μου. Δεν ημουν supergirl...Η καρδια μου ετρεμε στην 1η μου συνεδρια κ τα ματια μου ηταν συνεχως δακρυσμενα....Παραδεχτηκα σε καθε συνεδρια εγω η ιδια τα λαθη μου, τα πάθη μου, τις στεναχωριες μου, τις ανασφαλειες μου, τους εγωισμους μου, το θυμο μου...ολα τοσο δύσκολο να ειπωθουν....να ανιχνευτουν.....

Ολα αυτα τα λέω γιατι μπορει να υπάρχει μια διαγνωση που λεει κατι, αλλα στον ανθρωπο που την περνα μπορει να ναι κατι πιο βαρυ απο οσο ακουγεται...Αλλα ακομα κ αν ειναι κατι μικροτερο απο μια βαρυα ή σοβαρη κατάθλιψη, μπορει να αποτελει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ εμποδιο για την πορεια μας, για την ιδια μας την εξελιξη, τη χαρά μας....Κ δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι προσωρινο ή ποσο προσωρινο ειναι..Ποιος μπορει να ξέρει ποσο θα κρατήσει?..Για μενα ηταν 3 μηνες που μου άλλαξαν τη ζωη. Ακουγεται λιγο, αλλα το περασα δυσκολα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σοφία...
Πριν πας στο γιατρό προσπάθησες μόνη σου και δεν είδες βελτίωση, ή πήγες κατευθείαν?

----------


## susperia

θεοφανια νομιζω παντως οτι το παθολογικο ειναι λεξη κλειδι για το αν θα πας σε γιατρο ή οχι, οπως και οι αιτιες αν ειναι προσωρινες ή μονιμες. Και η σιγουρη λεξη κλειδι για τους γιατρους ειναι η λεξη ψυχοσωματικο, και δε μιλαω για το αν κοιμασαι λιγες ωρες παραπανω επειδη εχεις πχ αγχος ή καταθλιψη, αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο, οποιοι εχουν περασει σοβαρα ψυχοσωματικα για τον εναν ή τον αλλο λογο νομιζω καταλαβαινουν ακριβως τι εννοω και επισης καταλαβαινουν οτι οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν αυτο που καταλαβαινουν οι ιδιοι (λολ, ειπα 4 φορες το καταλαβαινω σε 1 προταση, καταλαβατε?).

Α επισης Θεοφανια δε μπορω να μιλησω για την καταθλιψη σου, φανταζομαι οτι θα περνας παρα πολυ δυσκολα και εσυ μονο μπορεις να καταλαβεις την οδυνηροτητα της καταστασης που περνας. Εγω δε μπορω να το αντιληφθω γιατι δεν το χω περασει, απλα μπορω να φανταστω ενα πολυ μικρο ποσοστο απ αυτα που νιωθεις εσυ για την απωλεια σου, μονο εσυ μπορεις να καταλαβεις ποσο οδυνηρο ειναι αυτο που σου συμβαινει και κανενας αλλος που δεν εχει περασει τα ιδια και θα ηταν πολυ ακυρο να μιλησω εγω για το αν η κατασταση η δικια σου εχει οδηγησει σε σοβαρη καταθλιψη ή οχι. Εγω απλα μιλαω για το αγχος και την καταθλιψη αυτο καθεαυτω και στα συμπτωματα, κι οχι στις αιτιες που οδηγουν σε αυτες. παντως αν ειναι προσωρινες οπως ειπα και πριν ειναι καλο να αποφευγονται οι γιατροι και ειδικα τα φαρμακα.

----------


## Sofia

Θεοφανια, εκανα για πολυ καιρο τα στραβα ματια.Αν θες...ημουν το τελευταιο ατομο που θεωρουσα οτι θα πηγαινε σε ψυχοθεραπευτη...χεχε....καθο ι ημουν η δυνατη, η ωριμη, η εξυπνη, η συγκροτημενη κοπέλα...που δεν ειχε αναγκη κανεναν κ τίποτα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

susperia...
Αυτό προσπαθώ. Να μη γίνει η \"κατάθλιψη\" μου μόνιμη.
Ένας λόγος που κόλλησα εδώ, είναι αυτός. Βλέπω άτομα, (πχ ιντερ), που παλεύουν με πολύ μεγαλύτερους δαίμονες απ΄τους δικούς μου και επιβιώνουν.
Βλέπω άτομα που δε γνώρισαν ποτέ αγάπη από την οικογένεια τους και ψάχνουν, παλεύουν, ελπίζουν.
Ανθρώπους που στερήθηκαν περισσότερα πράγματα και έχουν το κουράγιο όχι μόνο να συνεχίσουν, αλλά και να τους περισεύει και μια καλή κουβέντα για μένα.
Κάπου εκεί λέω, η ζωή -γα@@@-είναι ένας πόλεμος και μεις δε σταματάμε λεπτό να χάνουμε και να κερδίζουμε μάχες.
Τώρα, αν αυτές είναι με γιατρό ή όχι, πάλι δεν έχει σημασία...

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> αγαπητέ (αν θυμαμαι καλα...) susperia, συμφωνω πολυ σε καποια σημεια μαζι σου μα σ αλλα διαφωνω. καταρχην απο οσο γνωριζω ναι, ολοι λιγο πολυ περναμε απο καποια φάση στη ζωή μας που μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ως καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο, δλδ κατάθλιψη μικρης διάρκειας. Ή κατάθλιψη ελαφρας μορφής. Διεγνωσμενα απο κάτι τετοιο περασα κι εγω, μονο που οταν την περνουσα θεωρουσα οτι χανομαι, πνιγομαι, δεν ειχα ελπιδα να αντλησω απο πουθενα κ θεωρουσα οτι δεν υπάρχει επιστροφη...τελικά οχι μονο υπήρξε, αλλα τωρα πλεον με θεωρω πολυ καλύτερη απο πριν, πιο ωριμη κ ελπίζω στην συνεχομενη εξελιξη μου, αφου πολύ δρομο εχω ακομα μπροστά μου....Ολα αυτα δεν θα μπορουσα να τα κανω αν δεν εβρισκα δυναμη να ζητήσω βοηθεια.Παραδεχτηκα οτι ΥΠΕΡΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΑ τις δυναμεις μου. Δεν ημουν supergirl...Η καρδια μου ετρεμε στην 1η μου συνεδρια κ τα ματια μου ηταν συνεχως δακρυσμενα....Παραδεχτηκα σε καθε συνεδρια εγω η ιδια τα λαθη μου, τα πάθη μου, τις στεναχωριες μου, τις ανασφαλειες μου, τους εγωισμους μου, το θυμο μου...ολα τοσο δύσκολο να ειπωθουν....να ανιχνευτουν.....
> 
> Ολα αυτα τα λέω γιατι μπορει να υπάρχει μια διαγνωση που λεει κατι, αλλα στον ανθρωπο που την περνα μπορει να ναι κατι πιο βαρυ απο οσο ακουγεται...Αλλα ακομα κ αν ειναι κατι μικροτερο απο μια βαρυα ή σοβαρη κατάθλιψη, μπορει να αποτελει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ εμποδιο για την πορεια μας, για την ιδια μας την εξελιξη, τη χαρά μας....Κ δεν ξερουμε αν ειναι προσωρινο ή ποσο προσωρινο ειναι..Ποιος μπορει να ξέρει ποσο θα κρατήσει?..Για μενα ηταν 3 μηνες που μου άλλαξαν τη ζωη. Ακουγεται λιγο, αλλα το περασα δυσκολα.


σωστα θυμασαι σοφια!  :Smile:  καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι θες να πεις γιατι περασα κατι αντιστοιχο και απορω πως την εβγαλα χωρις γιατρους. Ομως πως γινεται να ενιωθες τοσο ασχημα οτι χανεσαι και πνιγεσαι αν δεν ηταν σοβαρη καταθλιψη? επισης η διαρκεια της ηταν μικρη γιατι ζητησες βοηθεια? αν δεν ειχες ζητησει μπορει να ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερη χρονικη περιοδος, αν και 3 μηνες δεν ειναι καθολου συντομη περιοδος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Θεοφανια, εκανα για πολυ καιρο τα στραβα ματια.Αν θες...ημουν το τελευταιο ατομο που θεωρουσα οτι θα πηγαινε σε ψυχοθεραπευτη...χεχε....καθο ι ημουν η δυνατη, η ωριμη, η εξυπνη, η συγκροτημενη κοπέλα...που δεν ειχε αναγκη κανεναν κ τίποτα.



Κάπως έτσι-νομίζω-πως είμαι και γω.
Αν φτάσω στο σημείο μηδέν να είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα κάτσω σπίτι να περιμένω να...κολλήσει το πόδι μόνο και μόνο για να μη ΄ρίξω τα μούτρα μου να ζητήσω βοήθεια.

----------


## Sofia

susperia,γιατί το διαστημα που ενιωθα να πνιγομαι κρατησε 3 μηνες...προφανως δεν εφτασα σ αυτο το σημειο ξαφνικα....ηταν το αποκορύφωμα μιας δυσάρεστης περιοδου, γεματων αρνητικων καταστάσεων...μια το ενα γεγονος, μια το άλλο ήρθα κι έσκασα...Γιατι ζήτησα βοηθεια?Γιατι ενιωθα πως ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ να προσφέρω τπτ άλλο στον εαυτο μου....οτι στερεψα απο δυναμεις....Το παραδέχτηκα.Αυτο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σοφία να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?
Εσύ είχες κρίσεις πανικού, ή κατάθλιψη?
αν θες μου απαντάς

----------


## Sofia

οχι κρισεις πανικου....ουτε κατάθλιψη....τελικα. περασα ενα καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο. έτσι μου ειπανε...

----------


## susperia

αρα σοφια θελω να πω οτι ηταν αρκετα σοβαρη καταθλιψη κι οχι ελαφρια για να φτασεις στο σημειο να αισθανεσαι οτι δεν μπορεις να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου και οτι πρεπει να κανεις κατι για αυτο, να ζητησεις εξωτερικη βοηθεια. Οταν εννοω σοβαρη καταθλιψη εννοω ως προς την ενταση κι οχι ως προς τη διαρκεια. Εφτασες σε ενα σημειο να μην εχεις δυναμεις, Και το πιθανο επομενο σημειο αν δε ζητουσες βοηθεια θα ηταν να μην ειχες τη δυναμη, την ορεξη και το κουραγιο καν να ζητησεις βοηθεια και τελικα να επεφτες σε μια κατασταση αφασιας.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εμένα κατά καιρούς με πιάνουν οι μαυρίλες μου και το μόνο που θέλω να κάνω είναι να βλέπω ταινίες, να τρώω, να πίνω και να μη σηκώνω τα τηλέφωνα. 
Αν το κάνω έστω για μια μέρα, την επόμενη έχω τύψεις που αφήνω τη ζωή μου πίσω και ενεργοποιούμαι..Αυτό είναι περίπου το παιχνίδι.

----------


## Sofia

susperia επειδη δεν θέλω να σου απαντησω στο ποδι....θα σου απαντησω αργοτερα.παω για ποτάκι.

παρεπιπτόντως υπάρχει κατάθλιψη χωρις αυτη την απαισια αισθηση αδυναμιας? 

Υ.Γ. ευχαριστώ για την κουβέντα :Smile:

----------


## susperia

αντε καλη εξοδο! πιες και ενα ποτο για μας. Εγω την καταθλιψη την εχω συνδεσει στο μυαλο μου με μια κατασταση φυτου που δε σκεφτεσαι επειδη τιποτα πια δεν εχει σημασια, τιποτα δε μπορει να διορθωθει, τιποτα δε συμβαινει, τιποτα δεν αλλαζει, εχει ερθει για σενα το τελος του κοσμου, αρα ειναι ασκοπο να σκεφτεις, ασκοπο να νιωσεις και κυριως υπερβολικα κουραστικο και να σκεφτεις και να νιωσεις, γι αυτο και δεν τα κανεις. Δηλαδη μια κατασταση που εχει ερθει σαν αποτελεσμα μιας μεγαλης θλιψης που προηγηθηκε και το αποτελεσμα αυτο ειναι η καταθλιψη. Ετσι το αντιληφθηκα εγω και δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με πολυ μεγαλες στεναχωριες που εχω περασει οπου εκανα παρα πολυ αρνητικες σκεψεις και ημουν μεσα στη μαυριλα, γιατι τοτε τουλαχιστον ενιωθα τη μαυριλα, οσο εντονη κι αν ηταν. Δεν ξερω ετσι το καταλαβαινω εγω, τωρα ας πει και τη γνωμη του ενας που εχει χρονια καταθλιψη για το τι ειναι και ποιες μορφες παιρνει και τι συναισθηματα νιωθεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ.
ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΟΥΣ. ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ, ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΒΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ. 
ΓΙΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΙΝΑ ΕΞΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ. ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ 4-5 ΩΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ, ΚΟΝΤΕΨΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ 4 ΦΟΡΕΣ, ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ ΜΕ ΛΥΓΜΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ. ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΜΑΤΙΚΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΛΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ. ΙΣΩΣ Ο ΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΗΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ ΒΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ Ή ΟΧΙ. 
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΛΑΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΟΛΕΥΤΕΙ, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ, ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΑΓΕΡΑ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΟ.

----------


## must...live...

MANTHES θα συμφωνήσω καταρχήν με τα λεγόμενά σου και επιπλέον ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, το τρίμηνο που ήσουν τόσο χάλια παρατήρησες μια μεγάλη πτώση στην εμφάνισή και τη σκέψη σου; Φαινόσουν πολύ κουρασμένος και μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία; Την ανέκτησες ως ένα βαθμό μετά από όλα αυτά;

----------


## susperia

manthes ωρες ωρες τα θελει ο κωλος σου. Επειδη ξερω οτι αναφερεσαι σε συγκεκριμενα ατομα κι οχι σε ολους καλο θα ειναι να μη λες συνεχεια τετοια γενικολογα λογια στο φορουμ, που μπορουν να διαβαστουν απ ολους και να παρεξηγηθουν γιατι το μονο που γινεται ειναι τα τοπικ μπουρδελλο. καλυτερο θα ειναι οι μεγαλες κοντρες αν δεν μπορουν να αποφευχθουν να μενουν σε προσωπικο επιπεδο μεσω U2U. κατανταει πλεον επαναλαμβανομενο και κουραστικο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΔΕΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΖΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΛΟΓΩ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ. 

ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΑΣΗ \'\'ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ\'\' ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΓΑ ΜΥΓΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΕΣΕΝΑ

must...live... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΚΕΨΗ. ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΝΙΩΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ. ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΫΠΝΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ. ΔΕΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ. ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ. ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΜΟΥ. ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ. ΤΟ ΠΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΦΕΙΛΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ Ή ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΕΙΣ. ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## must...live...

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, φαίνεται από τα λεγόμενά σου και ότι όταν ήσουν μέσα στη σχέση βελτιώθηκε πάλι η εμφάνιση και η σκέψη και αυτό είναι πολύ αισιόδοξο. Έχω περάσει πολύ επώδυνους μήνες τελευταία και κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που περιέγραψες και γι\'αυτό ρώτησα. Φαίνομαι πολύ κουρασμένος τελευταία.
Είναι αλήθεια πάντως ότι οι ψυχολόγοι δε βοηθάνε σχεδόν καθόλου, μόνος σου μπορείς να βοηθηθείς καλύτερα. Και όπως λες και παραπάνω ακόμα και μία \"απλή\" ερωτική απογοήτευση μπορεί να σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι το ίδιο απαίσια με οτιδήποτε άλλο κακό και αυτό εξηγείται, καθώς συμβαίνουν ακριβώς οι ίδιες αλλαγές στον οργανισμό μας και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Λείπουν οι ίδιες ουσίες ευτυχίας και λοιπά. Από κει και πέρα δεν πρέπει να παραξενευόμαστε γιατί στον καθένα φαίνεται το πρόβλημά του τόσο μεγάλο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ Ή ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ. ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ. 
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΑΘΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by MANTHES_
> ΔΕΝ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΖΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΛΟΓΩ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ. 
> 
> ΛΕΩ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΑΣΗ \'\'ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ\'\' ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ. ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΓΑ ΜΥΓΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΩ ΕΣΕΝΑ


manthes το ξερω οτι δεν το πες για μενα, απλα το λεω επειδη τυχαινει να παρεξηγιουνται αυτα που γραφεις πολλες φορες κι απο ασχετα ατομα, γι αυτο λεω να αποφευγονται οι γενικευσεις.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΥΣΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΩ \'\'ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ\'\'; ΑΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΘΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ

ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΒΡΕ; ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟ;

----------


## must...live...

Πάλι το πρόβλημα του καθενός του φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερο που υπάρχει. Παίζουν πάρα πολλά ρόλο, σε βαθμό που βλέπεις καρκινοπαθείς να γιατρεύονται μόνο με τη θέληση τους για ζωή και την αισιοδοξία. Από κει και πέρα τι άλλο να πούμε. Μερικοί έχουν αυτοκτονήσει για κάποια ερωτική απογοήτευση άρα ποτέ δε μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι κάτι απλό και δε χρίζει βοήθειας.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by must...live..._
> Πάλι το πρόβλημα του καθενός του φαίνεται το μεγαλύτερο που υπάρχει. Παίζουν πάρα πολλά ρόλο, σε βαθμό που βλέπεις καρκινοπαθείς να γιατρεύονται μόνο με τη θέληση τους για ζωή και την αισιοδοξία. Από κει και πέρα τι άλλο να πούμε. Μερικοί έχουν αυτοκτονήσει για κάποια ερωτική απογοήτευση άρα ποτέ δε μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι κάτι απλό και δε χρίζει βοήθειας.


αυτο που ειπες ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και καλο θα ειναι να διαβαζεται απο οσους κανουν συγκρισεις για το ποιο προβλημα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απ το αλλο και ποιος εχει περασει πιο δυσκολα στη ζωη του σε σχεση με καποιον αλλο. Υπαρχουν βεβαια σε γενικες γραμμες καποια στανταρ αλλα τελικα ολα ειναι πολυ υποκειμενικα!

----------


## susperia

το ξερω μανθες οτι δεν το πες για μενα απλα μπορει να παρεξηγησει καποιος καινουριος αυτα που γραφεις και να νομιζει οτι αναφερεσαι οχι σε ολους αλλα σε αρκετους. παω να κανω ενα μπανακι τωρα μεταμεσονυκτιο.

----------


## must...live...

Αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι τα προβλήματά τους είναι τα μεγαλύτερα κατά τη γνώμη μου απλά προσπαθούν να ξεχωρίσουν από τους υπόλοιπους έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Να είναι στραμμένη η προσοχή σε αυτούς. 

Εδώ εγώ είχα φίλο στη σχολή που ήταν πάντα άριστος και μάλλον δεχόταν πιέσεις από τους γονείς του και μια φορά είχε γράψει αντί για 10 που ήθελε, 9 και είχε φρικάρει, έκανε ακόμα και σκέψεις για αυτοκτονία με τέτοιες αποτυχίες και μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση.

----------


## must...live...

Όλα υποκειμενικά είναι.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΜΑΘΗΤΗΣ  :Cool:

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by must...live..._
> Αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι τα προβλήματά τους είναι τα μεγαλύτερα κατά τη γνώμη μου απλά προσπαθούν να ξεχωρίσουν από τους υπόλοιπους έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Να είναι στραμμένη η προσοχή σε αυτούς. 
> 
> Εδώ εγώ είχα φίλο στη σχολή που ήταν πάντα άριστος και μάλλον δεχόταν πιέσεις από τους γονείς του και μια φορά είχε γράψει αντί για 10 που ήθελε, 9 και είχε φρικάρει, έκανε ακόμα και σκέψεις για αυτοκτονία με τέτοιες αποτυχίες και μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση.


κοιτα παντως πιστευω οτι παρολο που δεν πρεπει να σνομπαρουμε κανενα προβλημα, υπαρχει μια διαβαθμιση, δεν ειναι το ιδιο να εχεις ενα μικρο αγχος και το ιδιο να εχεις καρκινο. Τα προβληματα εχουν βαθμο δυσκολιας. Απλα οσο πιο πολυ θεληση εχουμε να το ξεπερασουμε τοσο μας φαινεται και πιο μικρο το προβλημα, και το αντιστροφο. Ετσι εξηγειται γιατι βλεπουμε να υπεραντιδρουν αρνητικα σε απλα προβληματα ατομα ευαισθητα, και γιατι αλλοι θεραπευονται απο πολυ πιο σοβαρες ασθενειες με την αυτοπεποιθηση και τη θεληση τους.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΩΝ. ΑΝ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΝΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΕΘΕΙ ΑΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΕΙ ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ

----------


## susperia

ακριβως, η εμπειρια μας και το ποση δυναμη εχουμε δειχνει κατα ποσο μεγαλο θα ειναι το προβλημα για μας. Το φανταζομαι σαν 2 μπαρες σε ενα διαγραμμα, το προβλημα σαν μια κοκκινη μπαρα και η δυναμη, η αυτοπεποιθηση κι η εμπειρια μας σαν μια μπλε μπαρα, οπου η καθεμια μπαρα εχει μηκος αναλογα του ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το προβλημα και ποση δυναμη εχουμε αντιστοιχα, οποτε η διαφορα του μηκους των δυο αυτων μπαρων ειναι και ποσο μεγαλο θα ναι το προβλημα για μας και κατα ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να το αντιμετωπισουμε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΡΑ  :Cool: 
ΕΛΑ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ. ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΟΦΑΝΙΑΣ

----------


## anwnimi

Θεοφανία δοκίμασες καθόλου να διαβάσεις κάποια σχετικά βιβλία; Εμένα τουλάχιστον με βοήθησαν να κατανοήσω κάποια πράγματα και να απενοχοποιήσω έστω και λίγο τον εαυτό μου, όχι βέβαια πλήρως αλλά βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ... 
Μπορείς να πεις ότι μου κράτησαν πολύ καλή συντροφιά και έπιασα πολλές φορές τον εαυτό μου να λέει \"μα καλά αυτό για μένα το γράφει!\"

----------


## Θεοφανία

anwnimi...όχι.
Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ακόμη σε αυτή τη φάση. Γυρίζω γύρω απ\' τό πρόβλημα, εγώ, και όλη μου η ζωή, αλλά αρνούμαι να το αντιμετωπίσω.
Φαντάζομαι ότι μοιάζει με την παρηγοριά που νιώθω όταν συζητώ με άτομα που έχουν ζήσει κάτι παρόμοιο. Τότε νιώθω μέλος μιας ομάδας που βιώνουμε μαζί κάτι.
Μόνο τότε όμως....

----------


## weird

Θεοφανια,
τωρα ειχα τον χρονο να διαβασω ενα μεγαλο κομματι του ποστ και εχω κατασυγκινηθει..
Να γευτεις τον πονο, το δυσβασταχτο συαναισθημα..
Και ποσο πληγωτικο ειναι οταν το νιωθεις να απουσιαζει!
Διαβασα τοσα πραγματα, που με εκφραζουν..
Εχασα στα δεκα τη μαμα μου. Εχω δεκατεσσερα ολοκληρα χρονια, που με περιτρυγιριζει η απώλεια.
Οπως εσυ νιωθεις ασχημα που εχεις κολλησει εδω και δυο χρονια, ετσι κι εγω σχεδον ντρεπομαι που τοσα χρονια δεν μπορεσα να το δουλεψω σωστα το θεμα αυτο.
Ειναι αυτο ακριβως που περιγραφεις. Αρνουμαι να βγαλω το συναισθημα ή να το εκδηλωσω. Καμια φορα, ερχεται και φευγει μονο του αλλα τις πιο πολλες φορες το ψαχνω.
Ακομα, αυτο που παθαινω συχνα, ειναι να νιωθω ενα παγωμα απεναντι στα συναισθηματα μου γενικοτερα, σαν να μην μπορω να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους. ΜΕ πολυ πολυ κοπο, προσπαθω να τα ανιχνευσω, να προλαβω την σωματοποιηση που με κυνηγαει.(καποτε το σωμα μου λυγισε εντελως, κι ετσι αναγκαστηκα να απευθυνθω σε ειδικο)
Ξερω οτι αυτο το παγωμα ξεκινησε στα δεκα, και συνεχισε να με στοιχειωνει. Πολλες φορες μου λενε οτι ειμαι ευαισθητη, και αρνουμαι να το πιστεψω.
Ενα απο τα πιο δυσκολα σημεια ηταν για μενα να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι αισθανομαι τον πονο, την θλιψη. 
Με ενιωθα αναισθητη.
Βεβαια ολο αυτο εχει καπως μαλακωσει.
Πηγα τις δυο τελευταιες φορες στον ταφο και κατι αγγιχτηκε μεσα μου! Εκλαψα με την ψυχη μου ολη. Ποσο λυτρωτικο στ αληθεια.
Ντρεπομαι που εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια κι εγα ακομα ασχολουμαι με τη μαμα που εχασα στα δεκα. 
Ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι να γυρισουν και να μου πουν:Ξερεις κατι? Μην πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου, ισως το πενθος σου εχει κανει τον κυκλο του, το περασες με τον δικο σου τροπο.
Αυτο με σκοτωνει..
Θα φωναζα οτι ειναι ψεμα! Γιατι εγω δεν ημουν εκει, ημουν απουσα, δεν το εζησα.
Δεν εκλαψα, δεν ενιωσα πονο, απλα κοιτουσα. 
Τι ζηταω?
Οταν πηγα σε ψυχολογο, ειπα, ωραια, επιτελους θα μιλησω για τη μαμα.
Δεν το εκανα ομως. Μονο τον τελευταιο καιρο κι αυτο με πολυ εμμεσο τροπο.
Δεν ξερω, νιωθω μεγαλη απογοητευση απο τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θεοφανια,
> τωρα ειχα τον χρονο να διαβασω ενα μεγαλο κομματι του ποστ και εχω κατασυγκινηθει..
> Να γευτεις τον πονο, το δυσβασταχτο συαναισθημα..
> Και ποσο πληγωτικο ειναι οταν το νιωθεις να απουσιαζει!
> Διαβασα τοσα πραγματα, που με εκφραζουν..
> Εχασα στα δεκα τη μαμα μου. Εχω δεκατεσσερα ολοκληρα χρονια, που με περιτρυγιριζει η απώλεια.
> Οπως εσυ νιωθεις ασχημα που εχεις κολλησει εδω και δυο χρονια, ετσι κι εγω σχεδον ντρεπομαι που τοσα χρονια δεν μπορεσα να το δουλεψω σωστα το θεμα αυτο.
> Ειναι αυτο ακριβως που περιγραφεις. Αρνουμαι να βγαλω το συναισθημα ή να το εκδηλωσω. Καμια φορα, ερχεται και φευγει μονο του αλλα τις πιο πολλες φορες το ψαχνω.
> ...



Σα να ακούω κάποιον να μιλάει για μένα.
Έτσι ακριβώς ειμαι και γω καλή μου.
Αναβάλω συνεχώς το αναπόφευκτο και δεν σου κρύβω πως πολλές φορές εύχομαι να είναι πένθος αυτό που ζω, και όχι αυτό που αποφεύγω να αντιμετωπίσω. ΄
Ο εαυτός μου αντιδρά με τα γνωστά σπυράκια και αναπνευστικό και κει ΞΑΝΑ-συνειδητοποιώ ότι η ώρα του πένθους δεν έχει έρθει και αν δεν ξεσπάσω δεν θα έρθει ποτέ.

Και γω το πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα ευαισθησίας. Αν με ρωτούσες πριν από αυτό τι θα έκανα αν γινόταν, θα σου έλεγα: θα πεθάνω, δεν θα το αντέξω.

Να \'μαι, όμως, που ζω μια χαρά και αν εξαιρέσεις τα παραπάνω, στη ζωή μου δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.
Αντιφατικό δεν είναι?

Λυπάμαι που εχασες τη μανούλα σου σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.

----------


## apg

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αγαπημένοι μου φίλοι....
> Οι περισσότεροι ξέρετε ότι πριν από δυο και κάτι χρόνια, έχασα τη μαμά μου εντελώς ξαφνικά και πολύ νέα, (η μαμά, εγώ κοντεύω να κλείσω τα εκατό έτσι όπως νιώθω).
> Ο λόγος που μπήκα εδώ ήταν για να εκφράσω το πρόβλημα ...έκφρασης στο πένθος.
> Για να μη σας κουράζω, προσπαθώ τόσο καιρό να ζω \"φυσιολογικά\" , καταπιέζοντας τυχόν ξεσπάσματα τα οποία δυστυχώς δεν απέφυγα. 
> Ως αποτέλεσμα ήρθε το άσθμα και τα δερματικά μου.
> Πριν τρεις εβδομάδες έχασα τον θείο μου, όντας άρρωστος και ταλαιπωρημένος.
> Πριν ακόμη συνέλθω από αυτό, η καλύτερη μου φίλη χάνει τον αδελφό της από ανακοπή στον ύπνο του μόλις...39 χρονών!
> Έναν άνθρωπο που μεγαλώσαμε στην ίδια γειτονιά και δεν θέλω να σας μπουκώνω με τις στιγμές που έζησα πριν δυο εβδομάδες.
> ...



Αγαπητή Θεοφανία ,
ο καρδιολόγος σου ορθώς διέγνωσε ότι δέν έχεις οργανικό πρόβλημα . Δεν συμφωνώ μαζί του ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα . Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην έχεις τίποτα και να αισθάνεσαι άρρωστη ? Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη εκείνό πού σου συμβαίνει είναι μιά δυσκολία να επεξεργαστείς το πένθος σου , μια δυσκολία η οποία έχει φτάσει να επηρεάζει και το σώμα σου ( βλ.άσθμα , δερματίτιδες ) .
Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια απο ειδικό .Το αν θα είναι ψυχίατρος ή ψυχολόγος δεν εχει τόσο μεγάλη σημασία .Το ζητούμενο είναι να πρόκειται για ένα επαρκώς εκπαιδευμένο ειδικό και κατά τη γνώμη μου θα σε βοηθούσε να αναζητήσεις κάποιον με ψυχαναλυτική εκπαίδευση.
Εκείνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι να μιλήσεις για τα συναισθήματά σου έτσι ώστε να εκφορτιστεί η ψυχική σου ενταση .Οι φίλοι είναι απαραίτητοι στη ζωή αλλά δεν μπορούν να είναι αντικειμενικοί.

----------


## weird

Συμφωνω. Αλλος ειναι ο ρολος του ειδικου κι αλλος εκεινος του φιλου, δεν ειναι μονο το θεμα της αντικειμενικοτητας. Η διαδικασια αναμεσα σε εναν θεραπευτη και τον θεραπευόμενό του είναι κάτι το τελείως διαφορετικό απο την διαδικασία της φιλίας. Ο καθενας φυσικα το βιωνει διαφορετικά, όπως μοναδική είναι και η κάθε θεπαπέια. Παντα με ρωτουσαν \"τι λετε λοιπον στην ψυχοθεραπεια, τι ειναι αυτο που σε βοηθα?\" Και γελουσα! Εβρισκα την ερωτηση τοσο δυσκολη να απαντηθει, οποτε ελεγα, δεν μεταδιδεται αλλιως, παρα μονο αν το βιωσετε. Θεωρω τον εαυτο μου απο τους τυχερους που βρηκε εναν θεραπευτη που του ταιριαζει και θελω να φτασω οσο πιο βαθια μεσα μου αντεχω. Εξαλλου παντα το εψαχνα, ποτε δεν ηρεμουσα, παντα ψαχνομουν.
Τωρα, δεν χρειαζεται ο καθενας ειδικο. Ειναι ελευθερη επιλογη του καθενος μας. Οταν κρινει οτι δεν μπορει αλλο πια μονος. Η ακομα κι αν δεν εχει κατι βαρυ, αλλα θελει να διευρευνησει το μεσα του με εναν πιο επαγγελματικό τρόπο.
Προσωπικά νιωθω τυχερη. Το μόνο κομμάτι που θελω ακομα να δουλεψω ειναι αυτο της μαμας.

----------


## weird

* Λυπάμαι που εχασες τη μανούλα σου σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.*  
δεν χρειαζεται να με λυπασαι. Γενικως δεν μου αρεσει οταν ακουω αυτη τη φραση.
Ουτε σου εγραψα για να με λυπηθεις, αλλα για να αου ανοιχτω επειδη με συγκινησες.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ακομα, αυτο που παθαινω συχνα, ειναι να νιωθω ενα παγωμα απεναντι στα συναισθηματα μου γενικοτερα, σαν να μην μπορω να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους. Πηγα τις δυο τελευταιες φορες στον ταφο και κατι αγγιχτηκε μεσα μου! Εκλαψα με την ψυχη μου ολη. Ποσο λυτρωτικο στ αληθεια.
> Ντρεπομαι που εχουν περασει τοσα χρονια κι εγα ακομα ασχολουμαι με τη μαμα που εχασα στα δεκα. 
> Ο μεγαλυτερος μου φοβος ειναι να γυρισουν και να μου πουν:Ξερεις κατι? Μην πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου, ισως το πενθος σου εχει κανει τον κυκλο του, το περασες με τον δικο σου τροπο.
> Αυτο με σκοτωνει..
> Θα φωναζα οτι ειναι ψεμα! Γιατι εγω δεν ημουν εκει, ημουν απουσα, δεν το εζησα.
> Δεν εκλαψα, δεν ενιωσα πονο, απλα κοιτουσα. 
> Τι ζηταω?
> Οταν πηγα σε ψυχολογο, ειπα, ωραια, επιτελους θα μιλησω για τη μαμα.
> ...


Καλή μου weird, αυτό το συναισθηματικό πάγωμα που περιγράφεις το έχω βιώσει κι εγώ, το ξέρω καλά. Στη δική μου περίπτωση ήταν πολύ ύπουλο γιατί είμαι ένας πολύ ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος κι έτσι μου έβγαιναν συνεχώς συναισθήματα, απότομα και απρόβλεπτα. Οπότε δεν θεωρούσα οτι είχα θέμα με τα συναισθήματά μου. Όταν όμως άρχισα να επεξεργάζομαι στη θεραπεία μου θέματα που ήξερα οτι με πονούσαν πολύ ανακάλυψα με έκπληξη οτι δεν είχα πρόσβαση στα συναισθήματα μου. Ένιωθα μια παγωμάρα, ένα παχύ στρώμα πάγου. Κι ενώ έχω κάνει πολύ δουλειά κι έχω πια αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε κάποιες από αυτές τις περιοχές, ακόμα υπάρχουν κι άλλες, κι άλλες, στις οποίες δεν έχω μπει ακόμα. Κι ακόμα, όποτε μου συμβαίνει στη ζωή μου κάτι που μου θυμίζει τον περασμένο πόνο, η πρώτη μου αντίδραση είναι αυτή της παγωμάρας...Είναι απίστευτο, αλλά όμως έτσι συμβαίνει.
Στην αρχή και εμένα με ενοχλούσε πολύ όλο αυτό και τα βαζα με τον εαυτό μου. Στην πορεία όμως συνειδητοποίησα οτι αυτό το πάγωμα με είχε προστατεύσει στο παρελθόν από συναισθήματα που δεν άντεχα. Χάρη σ\'αυτό είμαι εδώ τώρα και έχω την υγεία που έχω. Έμαθα να σέβομαι το πάγωμά μου, και να εμπιστεύομαι οτι σιγά σιγά, στο δικό μου ρυθμό, και όταν αισθανθώ ασφάλεια, θα λιώσουν οι πάγοι και θα ακουμπήσω κι άλλο την ευαισθησία μου.
Παρόλα αυτά, καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτή τη στιγμή η απογοήτευσή σου είναι πολύ έντονη...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> * Λυπάμαι που εχασες τη μανούλα σου σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία.*  
> δεν χρειαζεται να με λυπασαι. Γενικως δεν μου αρεσει οταν ακουω αυτη τη φραση.
> Ουτε σου εγραψα για να με λυπηθεις, αλλα για να αου ανοιχτω επειδη με συγκινησες.



weird....δεν εννούσα ότι σε λυπάμαι με την αντικειμενική έννοια της λέξης.

Επειδή όπως έχω ξανά γράψει, εγώ τη μαμά μου την έχασα στα 35 και έχω τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, σκέφτομαι ότι για σένα είναι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο γιατί δεν πρόλαβες να τη ζήσεις περισσότερο.
Λυπάμαι, γενικότερα όταν μιλώ για την απώλεια αυτού του ρόλου στη ζωή μας που πιστεύω ότι είναι και ο σημαντικός για μας.
Και δεν το λέω επειδή την έχω χάσει.

apg....είμαι πολύ ανοιχτή στο θέμα του γιατρού και μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να πάω....δεν ξέρω...αλήθεια. 
Θα το παλαίψω όσο μπορώ μόνη μου και αν δω ότι συνεχίζω να το αποφεύγω, θα το κάνω.

----------


## anwnimi

Παίρνω το θάρρος να σχολιάσω κάτι της μεταξύ σας συζήτησης. Μου έκαναν δύο πράγματα εντύπωση. 
Το πρώτο ήταν αυτό που είπε η Θεοφανία
\"Λυπάμαι που εχασες τη μανούλα σου σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία. \" και η weird το ένιωσε ως \"Σε λυπάμαι που εχασες τη μανούλα σου σε τόσο μικρή ηλικία. \"

Το σημειώνω γιατί όπως το νιώθω εγώ ένα εμπόδιο που με κρατάει από το να αφήσω μερικές φορές τα συναισθήματά μου ελέυθερα είναι ο φόβος (να\'τος πάλι κι εδώ ο φόβος) ότι ο άλλος θα με λυπηθεί. Weird μου, κι όμως η Θεοφανία σου έγραψε \"Λυπάμαι\"...

Το δεύτερο είναι αυτό που λέει η Φοίβη:
\"Στην αρχή και εμένα με ενοχλούσε πολύ όλο αυτό και τα βαζα με τον εαυτό μου. Στην πορεία όμως συνειδητοποίησα οτι αυτό το πάγωμα με είχε προστατεύσει στο παρελθόν από συναισθήματα που δεν άντεχα. Χάρη σ\'αυτό είμαι εδώ τώρα και έχω την υγεία που έχω. Έμαθα να σέβομαι το πάγωμά μου, και να εμπιστεύομαι οτι σιγά σιγά, στο δικό μου ρυθμό, και όταν αισθανθώ ασφάλεια, θα λιώσουν οι πάγοι και θα ακουμπήσω κι άλλο την ευαισθησία μου.\"
Όντως η άρνηση συναισθήματος σε πρώτη φάση είναι πάρα πολύ βοηθητική και προστατεύει τον ψυχισμό μας. Όταν όμως παραμένει και επιμένει, μας κάνει να αμφιβάλλουμε για τα συναισθήματά μας, να λέμε μας πως είναι δυνατόν να νιώθω έτσι;

\"να προλαβω την σωματοποιηση που με κυνηγαει.(καποτε το σωμα μου λυγισε εντελως, κι ετσι αναγκαστηκα να απευθυνθω σε ειδικο)\"
Φαντάσου κορίτσι μου τι πόνο έχεις μέσα σου. Το σύμπτωμα αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει καθημερινά. Όπως κι εσύ Θεοφανία με τα διάφορα ψυχοσωματικά. Ένα θα πω. Έρχονται όλα αυτά για να σας ΠΕΙΣΟΥΝ ότι πονάτε και πονάτε βαθιά! Ο εαυτός σας αξίζει να τον συγχωρέσετε γιατί δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα για όλα όσα περάσατε και τα οποία τα καταψύξατε, όχι γιατί δεν αγαπούσατε τους αγαπημένους σας, αλλά είτε γιατί έτσι σας μάθανε από παιδάκια είτε γιατί οι συνθήκες ήταν τέτοιες που έπρεπε να σκληρύνετε εκείνη την περίοδο για να τις αντιμετωπίσετε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

anwnimi...έχεις δίκιο στα περισσότερα απ όσα μας λες...
Στο μόνο που έχω ένσταση, είναι το θέμα της ενοχής. 
Ευτυχώς-ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ-από την αρχή αυτού του εφιάλτη, ένα απ αυτά που έβρισκα παρηγοριά και έλεγα στους άλλους, είναι ότι η μαμά έφυγε με πολύ αγαπη απ όλους μας.
Επειδή είχε ψύχωση με αυτούς που αγαπούσε-εμάς, μπαμπά, μαμά, αδέλφια, φίλη-όταν πριν καμιά δεκαετία περασε μια περιπέτεια με την υγεία της, πέσαμε όλοι πάνω της σαν τρελλοί. 
Για καλή μας τύχη, αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να την έχουμε όλοι στα όπα-όπα, ανταποδίδοντας κατά κάποιο τρόπο την αγάπη που μας έδινε σε όλη της τη ζωή.
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ευχαριστώ πραγματικά το Θεό που τότε έγινε αυτό γιατί της δείξαμε τι πραγματικά νιώθαμε για εκείνη.
Θέλω να πω, ότι οι άνθρωποι επειδή νομίζουν ότι όλα συμβαίνουν στους άλλους και ποτέ σε αυτούς, μέσα στο τρέξιμο και το άγχος, δεν δείχνουν όσο θέλουν την αγάπη τους σε αυτούς που πρέπει και θεωρόύν δεδομένο ότι οι άλλοι το αντιλαμβάνονται.
Έτσι, όταν τύχει κάτι τέτοιο, οι πιο πολλοί νιώθουν χάλια που δεν πρόλαβαν να τους πουν πόσο τους αγαπούν. 
Από τότε, αλήθεια, δείχνω όσο πιο πολύ την αγάπη και την προσοχή μου σε αυτούς που αγαπώ...

----------


## anwnimi

Θεοφανία μου δεν εννοούσα ότι νιώθετε ενοχή αν δείξατε αγάπη ή όχι στους αγαπημένους σας αλλά όπως το ένιωσα ότι νιώθετε ενοχή γιατί αισθάνεστε ότι δεν πενθείτε με τον τρόπο που θα θέλατε. Αν έκανα λάθος συγνώμη...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όσο γι΄αυτό, εννοείται!
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. 
Συνέχεια σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει στη μαμά μου κάτι τέτοιο.
Είμαι απόλυτα συνεπής στο τυπικό κομμάτι και στο ουσιαστικό απέχω σχεδόν...ολοκληρωτικά.
Συγνώμη που δεν κατάλαβα τι εννούσες, αλλά και αυτό που σημείωσα για τις ενοχές, το ακούω πολύ συχνά από ανθρώπους που δεν έδειξαν αυτό που ήθελαν το σωστό χρόνο.

----------


## anwnimi

Δεν πειράζει Θεοφανία, εννοείται. 

\"αλλά και αυτό που σημείωσα για τις ενοχές, το ακούω πολύ συχνά από ανθρώπους που δεν έδειξαν αυτό που ήθελαν το σωστό χρόνο. \"
Ναι, ίσως το έχεις ακούσει ΚΑΙ από ΜΕΝΑ οπότε σκέφτηκες έτσι...

Είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό ότι αισθάνεσαι ότι έδωσες στη μανούλα σου όλη σου την αγάπη. Και που η σχέση σας ήταν τόσο όμορφη. Θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό στην πορεία του \"ξεπαγώματος\" ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Όχι, δεν εννοούσα εσένα γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει να συγχρονιστώ ακόμη με την ιστορία του κάθε μέλους, οπότε μερικές φορές χρειάζεται να ΞΑΝΑ..ψάξω. (Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο του το σκασμένο).
Τα υπόλοιπα στο δικό σου θέμα που ΞΑΝΑ...διάβασα.

----------


## anwnimi

ιτσ οκει :Smile:

----------


## weird

Θεοφανια,
ενα \"σε\" κανει τη διαφορα.. Μαλλον το προσθεσα κανοντας μια ωραια προβολη.
Ειναι η σκεψη που φοβαμαι μηπως ο αλλος κανει για μενα, μηπως με λυπηθει. Ή ισως, στο βαθος βαθος να νιωθω καποιον οικτο εγω η ιδια και μενα και να θυμωνω που το νιωθω.
Το δεχομαι, οτι σου φαινεται λυπηρο να χανει καποιος νωρις το γονιο του και το θεμα μας ληγει εδω :Smile:

----------


## weird

Φοιβη,
φαινεται οτι εχεις δουλεψει πολυ πανω στο θεμα του πενθους σου..
Με αγγιξε πολυ αυτό που εγραψες, οτι συμφιλιώθηκες με την παγωμάρα σου και μάλιστα ενιωσες κι ευγνωμοσύνη απέναντί της... 
Με τρομαξε αυτο που είπες οτι ακομα και σήμερα, καποιες περιοχες συναισθηματος παραμενουν ανεξιχνίαστες μεσα σου..
Τελικα η \"μαχη\" δεν τελειωνει ποτε?
Εσυ ομως δεν μου φαινεσαι σε εμπολεμη κατασταση, μου φαινεσαι σε ειρηνη με το μεσα σου και σε αποδοχη. 
Κι αυτο βοηθαει παντα στην εξελιξη..
Παιρνω κουραγιο απο αυτο καλη μου, να σαι καλα :Smile:

----------


## weird

\"νοχη γιατι δεν πενθησατε με τον τροπο που θελατε\"
Ανωνυμη με εσωσες! Αυτο που λεω σε ολο μου το μηνυμα, εσυ το εβαλες σε μια ωραια, συμπυκνωμενη φραση!
Σαν παιδι, όπως και όλα τα παιδια του κόσμου, ειχα καποιες συγκεκριμενες παραστασεις μεσα στο κεφαλακι μου για το πως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι τα πραγματα. Όταν καποιο παιδακι εχανε τον γονιο, ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ηταν και αναμενομενο με βαση τις τοτε παραστασεις μου να σπαραζει, να χτυπιεται, να υποφερει, να πονα, να οδυρεται και να χανει τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια του. Νομιζω οτι ποτε δεν μπορεσα να χωνεψω το οτι εγω σαν παιδι δεν ενσαρκωσα τουτη την εικονα.
Μονο εκανα μια χαζη σκεψη. ή μαλλον δυο χαζες σκεψεις.Αν σας τις εκμυστηρευτω, ακομα και σημερα, πιστευω οτι θα γινω αντιπαθης και πολλοι θα πουν, να ειναι ποτε δυνατον?Τις θεωρω πολυ ανεμελες και ακαρδες σκεψεις και δεν τολμω να τις πω. Προσπαθησα και να κλαψω, νομιζω εριξα μετα απο πολυ κοπο μια σταγονα δακρυ.
Φυσικα, με ολο αυτο, επαθα ενα σοκ. Η πραγματικη μου αντιδραση με αιφνιδιασε...
Με τα χρονια, εμαθα να πενθω με πλαγιους τροπους:Παιζοντας δραματα στο σχολειο για να τραβω την προσοχη, μεχρι και σωματοποιωντας, αυτο φτανει μεχρι το σημερα. 
Στο τωρα, νιωθω τους παγους πιο μαλάκους, αφου εστω καποιες φορες, υποδεχομαι μεσα μου το συναισθημα και μαλιστα εκπλησσομαι με το ποσο ζωντανο παραμενει μετα απο τοσα χρονια!
Και παλι ομως, εκεινη η εικονα που δεν ενσαρκωσα τοτε, συνεχιζει να με κυνηγα και να με ρωτα: γιατι? Πως μπορεσες ετσι απλα? Να φανεις τοσο αναισθητη - δυνατη και να προχωρησεις? Ουτε ενα δακρυ, ουτε ενα ξεσπασμα της προκοπης δεν εκανες, τοσα λιγα αξιζε λοιπον? Που αυτη αν χανοσουν εσυ μπορει και να μην ζουσε σημερα!Εσυ συνεχισες, ακομα κι αν δεχτουμε οτι βρηκες στο παγωμα μια αμυνα, ακομα και αυτο, ηταν το σωσιβιο σου για να \"την βγαλεις καθαρη\". Μεγαλωσες και τελικα...
Μενει εκεινο το τελικα να αιωρειται. 
Θελω να ανακτησω εκεινες τις στιγμες που επελεξα τοτε να μην ζησω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Και παλι ομως, εκεινη η εικονα που δεν ενσαρκωσα τοτε, συνεχιζει να με κυνηγα και να με ρωτα: γιατι? Πως μπορεσες ετσι απλα? Να φανεις τοσο αναισθητη - δυνατη και να προχωρησεις? Ουτε ενα δακρυ, ουτε ενα ξεσπασμα της προκοπης δεν εκανες, τοσα λιγα αξιζε λοιπον? Που αυτη αν χανοσουν εσυ μπορει και να μην ζουσε σημερα!


Να \'ξερες πόσες μα πόσες φορές το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό.

Καλή μου weird...πιστεύεις πραγματικά πως οι μαμάδες μας δεν ξέρουν/ηξεραν τι πραγματικά νιώθουμε?

----------


## weird

Θεοφανια μου ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω να σου πω.
Μου βγαινουν τοσο πηγαια ολα αυτα!!! Τα κοιταω τωρα και λεω, καλα εγω τα εγραψα?
Μαμα εχω αναγκη να ξερεις οτι σ αγαπησα.Αυτη η φραση μου καρφωηκε τωρα..

----------


## weird

Κι οτι ακομα σε αγαπω, οταν τολμω να σε θυμαμαι...

----------


## weird

Θελω να ανακτησω εκεινες τις στιγμες που τοτε επελεξα να μην ζησω... και μαζι με αυτες, το κομματι που τοτε εχασα.
Μιλαω για την δικη μου την απωλεια, του εαυτου μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

weird....και γω σε ευχαριστώ...
Μέχρι να βρω αυτή τη μικρή γωνιά του κόσμου, νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ τα νιώθω όλα αυτά και κατηγορούσα τον εαυτό μου...Τώρα, έφυγε έστω και ένα τόσο δα μικρό κομματάκι απ\' το βάρος που κουβαλάω....
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κλάψω τώρα. Το έχω τόσο ανάγκη.

----------


## weird

Θεοφανια
σε νιωθω πολυ, να το ξερεις, δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο απο το να θελεις να ριξεις ενα δακρυ ή να πονεσεις για την απωλεια σου, να συνδεθεις με το συναισθημα σου και να μην μπορεις....
Χτες, γραφοντας σου, ενιωσα ΤΟΣΟ εντονες στιγμες... μετα το ανοιγμα που εκανα στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο.. Εφυγα συγκλονισμενη, κλαιγοντας.. Και σημερα, ηταν στ αληθεια ολη μου η μερα αφιερωμενη στο παρελθον.. Εκανα ενα καρο αναδρομες, πονεσα, θυμηθηκα, οσο αυτο μου ειναι πλεον εφικτο.
Θελω να σου δωσω ελπιδα. Μου πηρε χρονια ολοκληρα, αλλα οι παγοι σιγα σιγα μαλακωνουν... 
Με βοηθησε πολυ το οτι μιλησα εδω, σαν να ξεκλειδωσε πραγματα απο μεσα μου.
Σ ευχαριστω για τα οσα καταθεσεις, κι ετσι μπορεσαμε να συναντηθουμε και να παρουμε πραγματα η μια απο την αλλη..]
Εσυ να νιωσεις οτι δεν εισαι η μονη κι εγω να βγαλω απο μεσα μου αυτα μου τα κομματια..

----------


## weird

Για να ειμαι ακριβης, και στον εαυτο μου θελω να δωσω ελπιδα. Οτι θα μαθω να δουλευω το παγωμα και θα συμφιλιωθω μαζι του.
Μαλλον θελει να δωσω-ουμε χρονο στον εαυτο μας... 
Ειθε το φως που αντιπορσωπευει η Ανασταση να επισκεφτει τις καρδιες οσων ειναι ανοιχτοι σε αυτο και να μας φερει πιο κοντα..
Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## Θεοφανία

weird...μου δίνεις πολύ κουράγιο.
Αν σου πω ότι διαβαζοντας στο τόπικ μου, μηνύματα δικά σου και κάποιων άλλων έχω κλάψει πιο πολύ, απ ότι στην πραγματική μου ζωή, θα το πιστεψεις?
Και όμως είναι αλήθεια.
Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας.

----------


## susperia

Θεοφανιααα!!! πως εισαι??? all good???

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ευχαριστώ susperia...είμαι καλά, ελπιζω.
Αυτές οι μέρες για μας που μας λείπουν άνθρωποι δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, οπότε κάνω πως δεν υπάρχουν και επιζώ...
Έλπίζω να είσαι καλά...

----------


## susperia

μια κουβεντα ειναι το ειμαι καλα... δειχνω καλα, αλλα κρυβω πολυ μελαγχολια μεσα μου τον τελευταιο καιρο. Απλα το κρυβω για να μη με πρηζουν οι γυρω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να τα λες εδώ. Δε ξέρεις πόσο καλό μου έκανε από τότε που σας βρηκα!
Και να σε πρήξουμε με καμιά βλακεία μπορείς να το κόψεις και να τελειώνει το θέμα...
Δεν το ανέχομαι από σένα να γράφεις τους Άθλιους οταν μιλάς για άλλους και στα δικά σου να κάνεις πως δεν τρέχει τίποτα...
Περιμένω.

----------


## susperia

Θεοφανια μου εχεις δικιο! Αλλα...τα χω πει και τα χω γραψει ολα σε ξεχωριστα θεματα! Ισως και παραπανω απ οτι θα πρεπε! Ειχα κρισεις πανικου βασικα, και αργοτερα εμφανιστηκαν και αρρωστοφοβιες, καταθλιψη και αλλα καλα σε διαστημα 3-4 μηνων που κρατησαν ολα αυτα και διαδεχτηκε το ενα το αλλο . Δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα τωρα, περα απο μια μελαγχολια που μου αφησε ως καταλοιπο, και μια ανορεξια για κοινωνικες συναναστροφες (οχι οτι δεν βγαινω καθολου, αλλα τ αποφευγω οσο μπορω!), και υποβοσκει και μια μικρη φοβια μην ξαναπαθω ποτε μου τα ιδια, αλλα το παλευω. Οταν το παθα εγραφα μονο στην κατηγορια Αγχος/Φοβιες. Τα αλλα δε με αγγιζαν καν. Το οτι τωρα εδω και καποιο αρκετο καιρο γραφω μονο σε αλλες κατηγοριες σχεδον και οχι στην ιδια που εγραφα λεει πολλα!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> Το οτι τωρα εδω και καποιο αρκετο καιρο γραφω μονο σε αλλες κατηγοριες σχεδον και οχι στην ιδια που εγραφα λεει πολλα!


κι εμενα μου λεει πολλα...εσενα ομως τί σου λέει?

----------


## susperia

μου λεει οτι επαψα να ασχολουμαι τοσο πολυ με τα ψυχοσωματικα μου.
Οσο ημουν χαλια μπηκα στο φορουμ και βοηθηθηκα παρα πολυ, ομως απο ενα σημειο και μετα ηταν σαν να \'\'συνηθισα\'\' να ειμαι χαλια και να αισθανομαι αυτα που αισθανομουν, απειρες ενοχλησεις παντου, χαλι μαυρο δηλαδη! Και ειχε περιστραφει ολη η ζωη μου γυρω απο τη λεξη κριση. Ετσι για να γινω καλυτερα επρεπε να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι το αγχος συνεχεια. Οποτε το οτι τωρα δεν το σκεφτομαι οσο πριν και απασχολω το μυαλο μου με αλλα μου κανει καλο. φυσικα γραφω που και που σε αυτη την κατηγορια που εγραφα κυριως αν μπαινει κανενας καινουριος και ρωταει κατι που μπορω να βοηθησω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και επίσης, επειδή το περνάω με το άσθμα αυτό, όσο φοβάσαι ότι θα πάθεις κάτι τόσο πιο εύκολα σου έρχεται.
Εγώ την πρώτη φορά με την Αφρική σκόνη με είχαν πρήξει όλοι αν με επηρέασε και τελικά έγινα χάλια.
Τη δεύτερη-κατά τύχη-δεν το συζήτησα καθόλου, το άκουσα από τις ειδήσεις και ανακάλυψα ότι δεν με επηρέασε.
Θέλω να πω ότι ο φόβος μη πάθουμε κάτι επισπεύδει το χειρότερο...

----------


## Sofia

εμενα μου δειχνει, οτι επαψες να σαι τοσο επικεντρωμενος σε σενα κ στο προβλημα σου...πως αρχισες να βλέπεις κ αλλες καταστάσεις πέρα απο το δικη σου...πώς δεν μενεις κολλημενος στο δικο σου προβλημα.Κι αυτο το βρισκω ομορφο κ βοηθητικο.

δεν ειναι μονο απασχολω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο, αλλα βλέπω κ πέρα απο μενα...ειναι ωραιο να προσπαθεις να βλέπεις μεγαλύτερο κομματι της εικονας.

----------


## susperia

θεοφανια στανταρ αυτο που λες!! και αν το παθεις απ το φοβο σου, επιβεβαιωνεις (λανθασμενα) και το φοβο σου, οποτε συνεχιζεις να φοβασαι!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> εμενα μου δειχνει, οτι επαψες να σαι τοσο επικεντρωμενος σε σενα κ στο προβλημα σου...πως αρχισες να βλέπεις κ αλλες καταστάσεις πέρα απο το δικη σου...πώς δεν μενεις κολλημενος στο δικο σου προβλημα.Κι αυτο το βρισκω ομορφο κ βοηθητικο.
> 
> δεν ειναι μονο απασχολω το μυαλο μου με κατι αλλο, αλλα βλέπω κ πέρα απο μενα...ειναι ωραιο να προσπαθεις να βλέπεις μεγαλύτερο κομματι της εικονας.


σοφια δικιο εχεις, αλλα οταν εισαι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χαλια, τοτε αδυνατεις να δεις τα προβληματα περα απο τα δικα σου, ή περα απο καποιων αλλων που τραβαν τα ιδια με εσενα. Μολις ξεφευγεις απο το σταδιο \'\'ΧΑΛΙΑ\'\' τοτε μπορεις και βλεπεις και τα υπολοιπα περα απο σενα. Αυτο καταλαβα εγω απο μενα!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> Δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα τωρα, περα απο μια μελαγχολια που μου αφησε ως καταλοιπο, και μια ανορεξια για κοινωνικες συναναστροφες (οχι οτι δεν βγαινω καθολου, αλλα τ αποφευγω οσο μπορω!)....


η μελαγχολια δεν ήρθε για να μεινει..., οσο για την ανορεξια για κοινωνικες συναναστροφες, εδω εγω αλλο διαπιστώνω. Μια κοινωνικοτητα, μια διαθεση για συναναστροφη...και μπορει να ναι μια προβα πριν την έξω \"κανονικη\" ζωή :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> σοφια δικιο εχεις, αλλα οταν εισαι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χαλια, τοτε αδυνατεις να δεις τα προβληματα περα απο τα δικα σου, ή περα απο καποιων αλλων που τραβαν τα ιδια με εσενα. Μολις ξεφευγεις απο το σταδιο \'\'ΧΑΛΙΑ\'\' τοτε μπορεις και βλεπεις και τα υπολοιπα περα απο σενα. Αυτο καταλαβα εγω απο μενα!


δεν διαφώνησα...αλλά κ το να δεις πώς εισαι χαλια ειναι κ αυτο μια αρχη για να προχωρησεις στον επομενο στάδιο πριν το χάλια.

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> η μελαγχολια δεν ήρθε για να μεινει..., οσο για την ανορεξια για κοινωνικες συναναστροφες, εδω εγω αλλο διαπιστώνω. Μια κοινωνικοτητα, μια διαθεση για συναναστροφη...και μπορει να ναι μια προβα πριν την έξω \"κανονικη\" ζωή


δεν ηρθε για να μεινει για παντα, αλλα μενει η ατιμη! γενικως πιστευω πολυ στη δυναμη της συνηθειας! συνηθισα τοσο πολυ να καθομαι που δεν εχω ορεξη να βγαινω. αλλα πιστευω οτι θε γινει καποια στιγμη το μπαμ και θα χω ορεξη για πολλα. Γενικως εκανα αυτο τον καιρο πολυ ενδιαφερουσες παρατηρησεις για τον εαυτο μου. Οτι ή θα ειμαι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα σε αναμενα καρβουνα και δε θα υσηχαζω στιγμη και θα μαι δραστηριος, ή δε θα κανω απολυτως τιποτα για αλλο τοσο. Γενικως ειμαι ανθρωπος των ακρων. Λιγες φορες εχω ισορρπια ως προς αυτα που κανω. Επισης (ισως ειναι λιγο ασχετο με το θεμα) δεν πιστευω τοσο πολυ στην τελεια οργανωση και στο τελειο προγραμμα, αλλα στο τελικο αποτελεσμα, οτι κι αν κανεις κι οπως κι αν το κανεις μεχρι να φτασεις σ αυτο.
στο αλλο που λες, πιθανοτατα ισχυει οτι εχω μια μικρη ορεξη, που μου βγαινει ομως εδω, κι οχι τοσο στο εξω. Ισως ειναι η \'\'προβα\'\' ή πιο καλα θα το λεγα \'\'το πρωτο βημα\'\'. Τεσπα...θα δειξει!

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> δεν διαφώνησα...αλλά κ το να δεις πώς εισαι χαλια ειναι κ αυτο μια αρχη για να προχωρησεις στον επομενο στάδιο πριν το χάλια.


χμμμ, γενικα εχεις δικιο, αλλα θα ελεγα πως εξαρταται κι απ την περιπτωση. Αν η αιτια που εισαι χαλια ειναι το αποτελεσμα πολλων γεγονοτων που επηρεαζουν για καιρο τη ζωη σου και σε οδηγησαν στο χαλι, τοτε πρεπει να συνηδητοποιησεις οπως λες. Αν οι αιτιες ειναι σχετικα προσωρινες, δε χρειαζεται να το διαπιστωσεις τοσο γιατι το νιωθεις σαν κατι αφυσικο, κατι που δεν υπηρχε καθολου πριν.

θα ελεγα οτι εννοεις το να δεις οτι εισαι χαλια και να προσπαθησεις να κανεις κατι εστω και λιγο για να το διορθωσεις. Το κακο ειναι οτι οταν εισαι χαλια, αδυνατεις και να το διορθωσεις, ακριβως επειδη εισαι....σκετο χαλι!! το να περασεις απ το σταδιο του χαλια στο σταδιο του λιγοτερο χαλια οπως λες θελει...τρομακτικη δυναμη κατ εμε, και δεν τη βρισκουν ολοι οι ανθρωποι δυστυχως.

----------


## Θεοφανία

susperia...σε αυτό που λες ότι μπορεί να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα σε μια μέρα και άλλη μέρα τίποτα, είμαι ακριβώς το ίδιο.
Ή θα τρέχω πανικόβλητη και θα κάνω δέκα πράγματα σε μια μέρα, ή θα περιμένω να νυχτώσει για να κλειστώ στο δωμάτιο μου με ταινίες..
Το καλό είναι να βρούμε τη χρυσή τομή, αν και προς το παρόν μου φαίνεται λίγο δύσκολο.

Σοφία μου πως είναι η μαμά σου?

----------


## Sofia

Θεοφανια, καταρχήν σ ευχαριστω που ρωτας... :Smile: 

Φαινεται δυνατη,χαμογελαστη κ αισιοδοξη...βλέπω ομως στα ματια της κ τον φοβο...Ειναι καλυτερα. Φαινεται να ναι ολα υπο έλεγχο. 

Ομως οι εξετάσεις δεν εχουν τελειωσει ακομα.Περιμενουμε τα αποτελεσματα των εξετάσεων που καθυστερουν κ λογω αργιας.Σιχαινομαι αυτη την αναμονη.

Κ πάλι σ ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Είναι πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον, παρόλο που δεν σε γνωρίζω.
Από τότε που έχασα τη δική μου, έχω ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία σε αυτό το κομμάτι και αυτό λέω σε όλους τους φίλους μου: προσέξτε τις μαμάδες σας και γενικότερα τους δικούς μας.
Μακάρι να είχα και εγώ την πολυτέλεια που έχεις τώρα: ξέρεις ότι έχει πρόβλημα και το αντιμετωπίζετε.
Εύχομαι πραγματικά να είναι ένας περαστικός εφιάλτης...

----------


## Sofia

Σ ευχαριστω... :Smile: 

Κ εγω το εύχομαι με ολη τη δυναμη μου...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> weird...μου δίνεις πολύ κουράγιο.
> Αν σου πω ότι διαβαζοντας στο τόπικ μου, μηνύματα δικά σου και κάποιων άλλων έχω κλάψει πιο πολύ, απ ότι στην πραγματική μου ζωή, θα το πιστεψεις?
> Και όμως είναι αλήθεια.
> Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους μας.


Φυσικα και θα το πιστεψω!! Κι αυτη εδω πραγματικη ζωη ειναι, μονο που μπαινουμε κατευθειαν στην ουσια, απογυμνωμενοι απο κοινωνικες τυπολατρειες..
Κι εγω ετσι ειμαι καλη μου, πολυ ευσυγκινητη με τα των αλλων με τα δικα μου εχω το \"προβλημα\".
Φιλακια.

----------


## anwnimi

μονο που μπαινουμε κατευθειαν στην ουσια, απογυμνωμενοι απο κοινωνικες τυπολατρειες..

Πόσο πιο εύκολη θα ήταν η ζωή μας τελικά χωρίς του τύπους; Υπάρχει πιο ωραίο πράγμα από το να λέει ο καθένας την αλήθεια του χωρίς φόβο αλλά με πάθος;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό μου έχει κάνει και εμένα πολύ εντύπωση εδώ. Βγάζουμε τόσο συναίσθημα μέσα απ την \"ανωνυμία\" μας, χωρίς να φοβόμαστε τι θα σκεφτεί και τι θα πει ο καθένας.
Κατευθείαν στην ουσία....

----------


## susperia

Μαζι με την ανωνυμια απουσιαζει και το συμφερον. Αν γνωριζαμε προσωπικα ο ενας τον αλλον ισως να κριναμε διαφορετικα και να λεγαμε διαφορετικα πραματα. Εδω μεσα ο καθενας ειναι τα συναισθηματα που βγαζει απο τα ποστ του.

----------


## anwnimi

Susperia, υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα γνωρίζοντας από εδώ κάποιον άνθρωπο πρώτα αληθινά να τον γνωρίζεις και έπειτα έξω, να ανθίσει μια πραγματική φιλία.
Έχει βέβαια τεράστιες δυσκολίες και μεγάλο κίνδυνο αποτυχίας αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Οι πραγματικοί φίλοι κάνουν την ζωή μας πολύ ομορφη...παρά τα όποια προβλήματά της.

Με ειλικρίνεια,
μια πραγματικά \"ανώνυμη\", όνομα και πράγμα :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Ας είμστε ανοιχτοί σε όλα. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από που μπορει να έρθουν πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα...
Εγώ τουλάχιστον το έχω ως moto...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Susperia, υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα γνωρίζοντας από εδώ κάποιον άνθρωπο πρώτα αληθινά να τον γνωρίζεις και έπειτα έξω, να ανθίσει μια πραγματική φιλία.


φυσικα κ υπάρχει.γιατί οχι?

----------


## susperia

συμφωνω, δεν ειπα οτι δεν γινεται. Μακαρι κιολας αν μπορει να ανθισει μια φιλια οπως λετε, κι εγω πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι καθολου απιθανο, καλη διαθεση και αγνα αισθηματα να υπαρχουν. Αυτο που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι η ανωνυμια ειναι ενα συν στο να βοηθησεις καποιον, γιατι βλεπεις μονο το προβλημα του αλλου κι οχι το πως ακριβως ζει και υπο ποιες συνθηκες. Ισως αν εγραφε ενας εδω για σοβαρο προβλημα αγχους και τον βοηθουσατε με ολες σας τις δυναμεις, να μην κανατε το ιδιο αν τον γνωριζατε και ξερατε οτι ειναι λεφτας με πολλα αμαξια και σπιτια και δεν ξερω κι εγω τι. Θελω να πω οτι εδω φανερωνεται ο εσωτερικος κοσμος μας μεσα απο τα ποστ, ενω εξω ειναι διαφορετικα τα πραματα και μονο που τον \'\'κοβεις\'\' τον αλλον αμα τον γνωρισεις εξω, γιατι πριν σου πει τα προβληματα θα δεις χιλια δυο αλλα πριν κατσετε να μιλησετε επι της ουσιας.

----------


## Sofia

ισως να ναι κ έτσι susperia....εδω να λειπουν τα γυρω γυρω....το απο κει κ περα ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια

----------


## susperia

ναι σοφια, αυτο που θελω δηλαδη να πω ειναι οτι εδω ερχομαστε κατευθειαν σε επαφη με την ψυχη και το προβλημα του αλλου, ενω για να ερθεις σε επαφη με αυτα οταν γνωριζεις καποιον εξω πωτα θα δεις την εμφανιση του, το στυλ του, τα ρουχα που φοραει (ακριβα ή μη), το αμαξι με το οποιο ηρθε (αν ηρθε με αμαξι) και πριν κατσεις να μιλησεις γενικα θα τον \'\'κοψεις\'\' οπ ολα αυτα, οποτε θα δημιουργηθει και μια αναλογη προδιαθεση προς το ατομο του. Βεβαια αυτο μπορει να αντραπει μετα, αλλα οσο να ναι το πως \'\'κοβουμε\'\' καποιον εχει κι αυτο το ρολο του.

----------


## Θεοφανία

sus...συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
Εδώ λειτουργούμε σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας γράφει ο άλλος και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα γι\' αυτόν που είναι πέρισσότερο αντικειμενικά.
Εγώ μερικές φορές δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ούτε το φύλλο του άλλου, πόσο μάλλον άλλα χαρακτηριστικά...

----------


## justme

Όπως η ομορφιά....... (σορρυ για το off topic αλλά δε μπορούσα να μη το γράψω)

----------


## susperia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> sus...συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
> Εδώ λειτουργούμε σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας γράφει ο άλλος και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα γι\' αυτόν που είναι πέρισσότερο αντικειμενικά.


περισσοτερο αντικειμενικα ή περισσοτερο υποκειμενικα...οπως το δει κανεις.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by susperia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> sus...συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.
> Εδώ λειτουργούμε σύμφωνα με αυτά που μας γράφει ο άλλος και βγάζουμε συμπεράσματα χωρίς να ξέρουμε τίποτα γι\' αυτόν που είναι πέρισσότερο αντικειμενικά.
> 
> ...


Όντως...

----------

